# Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen



## Administrator (27. Februar 2010)

*Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,705605


----------



## docbizz (27. Februar 2010)

09:41 Uhr: 21,05% würden Tiere in Spielen quälen!
Gehts euch noch gut!?! 
Oder 10% Kinder töten!?

Kein Wunder, dass es die FSK-Angaben gibt und Institution dazu! Ihr regt euch darüber auf, dass Spiele geschnitten wären, jedoch seid ihr (die so abgestimmt haben) der Grund für solche Cuts!
Ein Spiel (!) soll Spass (!) machen! Versteht ihr das als Spass!?
Und kommt nicht mit der Realitätsausrede! Geht raus auf die Straße das gibt es genug Realität für euch!


----------



## ShiningForce (27. Februar 2010)

In der RPG Parodie Grotesque Tactics , was gerade rausgekommen ist, wird über Verhütung beim Sex gesprochen - im Mittelalter , letzendlich kommen sie zum Entschluss,dass sie nach Ziegendarm suchen müssen. xD

So in dieser Southpark Form finde ich es lustig, Tabus zu brechen. Ernst gemeint naja, in Filmen wird es auch gemacht , irgendwann sind auch bei Spielen alle Tabus gebrochen.
Das brutalste Spiel ever wäre halt auch sehr marktförderlich.


----------



## docbizz (27. Februar 2010)

SouthPark ist aber auch als Ironie zu verstehen. Jeder weiß, dass es die Realität überzogen (vielleicht auch nicht?) darstellt. Oder ist es normal den tot eines Freundes nur mit "Ohh mein Gott, sie haben...." zu kommentieren und dann normal weiterzumachen?


----------



## FMEA (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



docbizz schrieb:


> 09:41 Uhr: 21,05% würden Tiere in Spielen quälen!
> Gehts euch noch gut!?!
> Oder 10% Kinder töten!?
> 
> ...


 du musst lernen, diagramme zu lesen. ich gebe aber zu, dass die diagramme der pcgames nicht gerade zu den leserlichsten gehören.

 die 21% gehören zu sex exzesse und die 10% gehören zu zivilisten töten.

 ich persönlich habe für gar nichts von alle dem gestimmt, ich wollte deine fehlinterpretation nur richtig stellen.


----------



## docbizz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Stimmt! Da habe ich mich verguckt. Aber auch egal, das macht es nicht besser.


----------



## HOTBLACK (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

So wie's ist, reichts. Habe nichts gegen fliegende Gliedmaßen und Köpfe. Darf auch ordentlich Blut fließen. Aber nur im Zusammenhang mit kriegerischen Auseinandersetzungen (er oder ich). Trotz meiner Gaming-Blutlust bin ich trotzdem normal und alle in dem Bericht angesprochenen Abartigkeiten haben in Spielen nichts zu suchen (genau so wenig wie im RL) und ich hoffe daß es auch so bleibt. 


 edit: ok, bei gta hab ich dann auch schonmal nen passanten überfahren (gouranga!)


----------



## man1ac (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



HOTBLACK schrieb:


> edit: ok, bei gta hab ich dann auch schonmal nen passanten überfahren (gouranga!)


 Einen?  Hunderte   

 Spiel mal Saboteur; 
 Da wird man bestraft wenn man Zivis killt, Spätestens wennst die dritte Strafkarte bekommts für Tote Zivis weist das du ein paar zuviel erwischt hast.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Was soll diese Umfrage bezwecken? 

 €dit: Die Frage ist viel zu allgemein. Die Entscheidung, ob man eine der vorgegebenen Handlungen tun würde, hängt bei einigen (oder allen?) Antworten, sehr von den gegebenen Umständen ab.


----------



## looser111 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Folter "JA"
Vergewaltigung "nein"
Zerhacken / Zerstümmeln "JA"
Zivilisten / Unschuldige erschießen"JA"
Kinder töten "hmm eher nein.. geht bei DOOM aber"
Behinderte quälen "nein"
Sex-Exzesse "klar"
Tiere quälen "nein"( wobei die katze in postal funny ist...)
Gar nichts davon, hier hört der Spaß bei mir auf! (nö)

also generell kann ein spiel für mich icht brutal genug sein.. ich stehe einfach auf splatter. allerdings hört der spass bei behinderten, tieren und kindern auf. und natürlich bei vergewaltigungen. aber sonst immer her mit der säge


----------



## DesmondHume (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Solche Dinge haben in Spielen nichts zu suchen. Gut, Sex-Exzesse sind in Ordnung, Pornos sind schließlich was ganz normales.


----------



## Diezel (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was soll diese Umfrage bezwecken?


 man will nur rauskriegen wie krank wir spieler (zukünftige amokläufer, mörder und satansanbeter) wirklich sind


----------



## KaneTM (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich sehe das eigentlich ganz pragmatisch: 

 1. Spiele sind Spiele und keine Realität. Es werden keine Menschen, Tiere oder echte "Wertgegenstände" (Hochhäuser, Planeten, usw...) in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

 2. Wir reden vom oberem Maximum, dass erwachsenen Spielern "zugemutet" werden darf.

 3. Halte ich das angebliche Problem, dass Gewalt in Spielen zum Nachahmen anregt für ausgemachten Quatsch! 
 Gibt es beeinflussbare Menschen? Sicher. Ein bedeutender Teil? Sicher nein. Wir verbieten auch keine Autos, weil ein gewisser Teil der Menschen (klingt hart, aber es ist doch so!) jedes Jahr auf deutschen Straßen durch Autos zu Tode kommt. Bei Spielen wissen wir das nichtmal!! Einige Leute haben die Vermutung es könnte so sein, ander haben die Vermutung, dass es Quark ist. Auf unseren Straßen wissen wir es genau, aber Autos bleiben erlaubt.

 3b. Nur mal so am Rande: Ein Staat, also eigentlich jeder Staat, der eine Armee hat und diese nicht abschafft, bildet seine eigene Bevölkerung darin aus, wie sie andere Menschen möglichst effektiv vom Leben zum Tod befördert. Jeder Staat erwartet, dass seine Soldaten Befehle, die den Tod anderer Menschen zur Folge haben, befolgt. So ein Staat hat in meinen Augen nicht einmal das Recht, simulierte Gewalt zu verbieten, von der wir nicht mal sagen können, ob sie nun tatsächlich reale Gewalt verursacht. Laut Grundgesetz soll doch jeder männliche Deutsche Dienst an der Waffe leisten (ok im gegensatz zur Praxis wegen Armeegröße, Geld und Verweigerung). JEDER soll in diesem Land in der Lage sein, Gegener zu töten! Bomben werfen, schießen, notfalls mit Spaten die Köpfe einschlagen. Hallo??? Und da meckert wer über Spiele?

 Das alles führt mich zu meinem Ergebnis: Es gibt kein Tabu, das Spiele nicht brechen dürfen. Filme dürfen alles, Filme sind nämlich Kunst. Spielen wird der Status von Kunst krampfhaft verweigert. Sie dienen dem Gewinn der hersteller? Ach? Filme nicht, oder wie? Und Maler X und Bildhauer Y verschenken ihre Werke, weil sie lieber verhungern, oder was? Ja ne, ist klar. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum Spiele keine Kunst sein sollten. Und Kunst darf in diesem Land, was die Kunst will und darf laut unseren Gesetzen nicht indieziert werden, wenn sie böse Sachen macht.

 Wenn Menschen es erleben wollen, muss es erlaubt sein, es herzustellen und ihnen zugänglich zu machen. Nochmal: Wir reden von Simulationen, nicht von der Realität.


----------



## Rembrandt187 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Sehe ich genauso wie Kane. Bei fiktiven Inhalten sollte ALLES erlaubt sein, natürlich entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Wenn es einem nicht zusagt, was da auf der Packung steht, braucht man es dann auch nicht konsumieren.

  Und wer hat schon zu bestimmen was Spaß macht und was nicht?


----------



## Tr3x (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

@KaneTM
größtenteils hast du recht.
das beispiel mit den autos find ich etwas unpassend. da der tod meißt nicht mit der absicht zu töten passiert. oft spielt halt der alkohol eine roll der einen selbstüberschätzt mit fatale folgen für verkehrsteilnehmer.
auch das mit den soldaten eines staate, muss ich dir widersprechen. da diese zum schutz der gesamten bevölkerung dient. diese leute töten, das stimmt, aber sie töten um mehr leute zu retten. klingt etwas widersprüchlich. aber denk mal an die terroristen heuzutage. lieber werden 2 "selbstbomber" getötet um mehrere hunderte unschuldige eines gebäudes zu retten.

jeder spiele hat die freie wahl was er wann spielen darf. das sollte eine staat nicht verbieten. aber ich finde trotzdem vergewaltigung, quälerei besonders bei unschuldigen oder kindern einfach unmenschlich. die personen die sowas hintersich haben haben nen gewissen schaden der kaum ertragbar ist!
sowas in spiele zu integrieren - einfach.....

folter im sinne von informationsbeschaffung wie in splinter cell widerum hat einen gewissen sinn und finde ich moralisch wieder vertretbar


----------



## Vidaro (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

ich brauch eigentlich gar nichts davon!

Sex Exzesse: find ich dümmlich wer sowas braucht soll sexvilla oder sonst was spielen 

Folter: Ist denk ich okay solang es im normalen bereich bleibt! 

Vergewaltigung: auch da gibt es schon spiele grade in japan und nein sowas abartiges braucht man wirklich nicht! Egal ob spiel oder nicht...

Verstümmeln: Nein allerdings is dies geschmacksache teilweise vorallem is dies doch eh schon vorhanden!
SoF zb

Kinder töten: gabs in fallout 2 oder?
nja würde drauf ankommen generell sag ich mal man sollte einen nicht dazu zwingen kinder zu erschießen selbe bei zivilisten!

Behinderte quälen: also wer darauf gestimmt hat der ist wohl selbst etwas geistig behindert -.-
sowas gehört nichtmal in nen Film...

Tiere Quälen: Nein gibt ja diverse Filme indenen Tiere lebendig aufgeschlitzt werden und finde das einfach eckelhaft....


----------



## KaneTM (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

@Tr3x 
 Deine Meinung ist deine Meinung und selbstverständlich ok. Ich möchte dir aber sagen, warum ich das ander sehe.

 Autos: Das Beispiel ist nicht unpassend. Wir haben eine Sache, die den Tod von Menschen herbeiführt. Das Auto. Deine Gründe sind natürlich richtig: Alkohol, Unvorsicht, Unfälle, Selbstüberschätzung. Das alles darf man nicht, aber die Pkw´s sind erlaubt, obwohl man den Leichtsinn und die Unvernunft der Menschen bewiesener Maßen nicht verhindern kann.

 Jetzt haben wir da eine andere Sache: Spiele. Diese werden beschnitten und inhaltlich beschränkt, aufgrund der wagen vermutung, dass Sie Gewalt auslösen und zum Tod durch z.B. einen Amokläufer führen könnten. Niemand weiß es, keiner kann sagen, ob es stimmt. Hier werden Maßnahmen ergriffen, um etwas grundlegend aus Spielen "verschwinden" zu lassen.

 Wir haben Menschen, die wissen genau: Kein Alkohol am Steuer. Versuchen wir im gleichen Maße Einflüsse wie Alkohol und Pkw´s aus dem Zugriff von Menschen zu entfernen? Eher nicht. Erst hinterher, wenn Sie betrunken zwei Kinder überfahren haben, werden Maßnahmen ergriffen, damit diese einzelnen Individuen keinen Zugriff mehr auf ein Fahrzeug erlangen. Bei den Spielen will man von vorne herein die Möglichkeit verhindern - unabhängig vom Individuum.

 Soldaten: Der zweck heiligt niemals die Mittel - warum ein Mensch tötet (außer natürlich aus notwehr) kann und darf niemals eine "Ausrede", eine Rechtfertigung werden. Ich bin nun alles andere als gegen unsere Bundeswehr und würde niemals so einen Mist wie "Soldaten sind Mörder" von mir geben - nichts desto trotz sollte man den Sinn und Zweck einer Armee nicht schön reden - Menschen Töten. Das ist für Soldaten nunmal die Pflicht. ECHTEN Tod herbeiführen. Spiele, die eben nicht zu einem echten Tod führen sollen, werden aber verboten. 

 Terroristen: Klar, das fällt aber auch unter notwehr und hat eher wenig mit der Thematik zu tun, finde ich.

 Folter zu Informationsbeschaffung: Wie gesagt, heiligt der Zweck nicht die Mittel. In Spielen, klar. Kein Problem. Aber in echt darf es das genau so wenig geben, wie einen mordenden Lynchmob, der sich auch fürchterlich im Recht fühlt. (Mit dem ich in Spielen auch keine Probleme hätte )


----------



## Aithir (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Aktive Vergewaltigung in einem Spiel wäre abartig. Eine Vergewaltigungsszene, die keine sexuellen Phantasien befriedigen soll, wäre akzeptabel. 

Aktive Folter ist so eine Sache, das Thema kam bereits in einigen Spielen vor, so etwa bei Kotor, das Verhör im Diensten der Republik war nichts anderes als psychische Folter und 
in der Sithakademie gab es viele ähnliche Situationen, die gewisse ethische Grundsätze verletzten.

Sicher kann man Folter humoristisch umsetzen, dann ist sie auch in Ordnung und das Kitzeln zwecks Verhör ist ja praktisch schon Kulturgut. 

Was fällt eigentlich in die Kategorie sexuelle Exzesse? Sind damit Spielchen ala Hot Coffee - Mod gemeint oder bereits die illegalen und mehr als fragwürdigen Bereiche der Sexualität? Wenn man die Grenzen eng setzt, waren Fallout 2, Arcanum und Vampire Bloodlines nichts anderes als ein sexueller Exzess. 

Es gibt Grenzen für Spiele und das ist auch richtig so. Ich möchte nicht in einem Spiel jemanden im mittelalterlichen Stil foltern, einen Vergewaltiger oder Kinderschänder spielen, das braucht niemand.

Man kann diese Theman einbauen, aber nicht als Möglichkeit für den Spieler diese Dinge zu betreiben und dabei immer neue Rekorde aufzustellen.

Das Erschießen von Kindern, Foltern von Behinderten und Ermorden von Zivilisten kann vorkommen, aber nicht als Ziel oder als Selbstzweck. Entweder muß die Spielwelt solche Taten hart bestrafen oder das Spiel muß die Umwelt und den Spielcharakter darauf reagieren lassen. In einem Antikriegsshooter wären solche Themen gut aufgehoben. Brennt man ein Haus samt Einwohner nieder, um den Tod eines Kameraden zu verhindern, oder ist man edel, 
stürmt das Haus und ein digitaler Kamerad haucht sein Leben aus. Erschießt man den Kameraden, der mit voller Absicht Zivilisten erschießt, und läßt man zu, daß das Fehlen des Mitglieds der Einheit weitere Leben kostet
und die Rettung eines Krankenhauses unmöglich macht, oder riskiert dafür weitere Gewaltexzesse des Kameraden?


----------



## INU-ID (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen es erleben wollen, muss es erlaubt sein, es herzustellen und ihnen zugänglich zu machen. Nochmal: Wir reden von Simulationen, nicht von der Realität.


  Deswegen stört mich auch folgende Formulierung:



> Dürfen Spieler *Menschen* quälen, vergewaltigen oder Selbstmordanschläge verüben?


  Was denn für Menschen? Seit wann handelt es sich bei einer optisch dem Menschen ähnlichen Ansammlung von Pixeln um einen echten Menschen? Natürlich dürfen sie das nicht. Dürfen Spieler virtuelle Menschen quälen usw? Von mir aus. Spiele sind keine Realität. Und wenn die Realität grausam sein kann (und ist), warum darf es dann ein Spiel nicht sein?




> Ist es Entwicklern möglich, Szenen wie eine aktiv vom Spieler
> durchgeführte Vergewaltigung so darzustellen, dass er sich danach
> schlecht fühlt? Was geschieht, wenn ein Spieler sich dabei sogar gut
> fühlt?


  Nun, fühlen sich Spieler die virtuell töten nicht gut? Warum spielt man sonst ein entsprechendes Computerspiel (zb. BF)? Nicht aus Spaß? Und natürlich gibt es auch Spiele die (zumindest stellenweise) Angst/Gänsehaut machen, oder/und hin und wieder kommt auch mal etwas was manche ekelt (zb. die in D zensierte Sequenz im letzten Quake-Teil, oder am Anfang von Prey, wo eine Maschine aus Menschen...). Aber wo ist das Problem mwenn man mal Lust auf Ekel oder Gänsehaut hat? Deswegen gehe ich doch auch mal in einen Film wie SAW, ich will mich gruseln/ekeln. Will ich das nicht gehe ich in einen anderen Film.

  Sicher, für mich gibt es gewisse Tabus. Diese sind allerdings primär von der "Qualität" der Darstellung abhängig. In einem Spiel wie zb. Zombie Driver, mit eher gering realistischer Darstellung, würde ich eher etwas anschauen/tun als bei einem Spiel welches dies bis ins kleinste Detail zeigt.

  Eine Geburt zb. ist ja ansich nichts schlimmes. Und so wie sie in Fallout 3 zb. gezeigt wurde habe ich damit auch noch kein Problem. Eigentlich habe ich auch kein Problem damit wenn sie detaillierter dargestellt würde - allerdings würde ich dann vermutlich ab einem gewissen Punkt kurz wegschauen. Bei einem Spiel wie zb. Fallout wohl gemerkt. Wäre es ein Krankenhaus-Simulator, wo OPs wie zb. eine Geburt sehr genau gezeigt werden, und man aktiv teilhaben muß, dann würde ich nicht wegschauen, ich würde ein solches Spiel überhaupt nicht erst spielen. Und trotzdem würde ich jemanden der so etwas kaufen/spielen würde in keinster Weise verurteilen. Oder davon ausgehen das er demnächst loszieht und seine Nachbarn ausweidet.

  Selbstmordanschläge? So wie seit Jahren schon in Spielen wie zb. Battlefield möglich? Wo ist das Problem? Muß doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er sehen oder spielen bzw erleben möchte und was nicht. Der eine schaut interessiert zu wenn ein Löwe eine Gazelle zerlegt, der andere schaut weg. Wenn ich ein Problem damit habe Passanten in GTA zu überfahren, dann laß ich es entweder oder spiele Mario-Kart.

  Egal ob Film oder Spiel, wenn es zur Handlung gehört, warum nicht. Warum sollte etwas was in der Realität schlimm/brutal/eklig ist nicht in einem Spiel vorkommen dürfen? Ich darf/muß als Soldat in den Krieg ziehen und die Brutälität dort nicht nur sehen, sondern muß sie erleben. Aber in virtueller Form darf man es einem erwachsenen Menschen nicht zumuten? Hm, mir fehlt da die Logik.


----------



## flight19 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



docbizz schrieb:


> 09:41 Uhr: 21,05% würden Tiere in Spielen quälen!
> Gehts euch noch gut!?!
> Oder 10% Kinder töten!?
> 
> ...


 Hehe ich kann ja verstehen wenn es dir nicht gefällt, ist ja auch dein gutes Recht! Aber das heißt nicht, das du andere für ihre Meinung kritisieren solltest. zumindest nicht so. Wenn die Tieren quälen wollen, dann lass sie doch.
 Also nur mal nebenbei gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber ich hab im Abi das Thema Tierethik und ich muss schon sagen was wir da so erarbeitet haben ist grausam, im Bezug auf das was die Tiere durch uns Menschen erleiden. Dennoch esse ich Fleisch und unterstütze das ganze damit indirekt. Außerdem sehe ich noch einen riesen großen Unterschied, ob die Tiere real für irgendwelche Zwecke gehalten oder getötet werden, oder ob ich das gleiche virtuell am Computer mache. Schließlich ist es noch ein Spiel. Ob man die Spieler zu bestimmten Situationen zwingen sollte oder ob man wie in CoD6 auf einfach nicht schießen kann( auch in der uncut) ist ein anderes Thema.

 Naja hier meine Meinung:
 Verstümmelung ist ok, also zu einem Zombieshooter gehört es einfach dazu, bei Menschen ja, sollte aber nicht zu Übertrieben sein, wie SoF und so.

 Zivilisten sind auch ok. So ein, zwei.... muss ja nicht gleich so sein wie in MW2
 Kinder und Behinderte mmh lieber nicht, also wenn mal eins auftaucht hätte ich wohl kein Problem, aber man sollte es wirklich nicht drauf ankommen lassen und  pro 3 Erwachsene 1 Kind oder so einbauen.  

 Tiere? also das man sie erschießen kann ist ok, damit hab ich kein Problem... aber sie quälen? also mir macht das keinen Spaß...




 Folter

 5.03%










 Vergewaltigung

 3.63%










 Zerhacken / Zerstümmeln

 10.61%










 Zivilisten / Unschuldige erschießen

 9.22%










 Kinder töten

 3.63%










 Behinderte quälen

 1.68%










 Sex-Exzesse

 20.11%










 Tiere quälen


----------



## willi3748 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wow KaneTM hats auf den punkt gebraucht 1a kommentar, danke dafür.
@ Tre3x das soldaten zum schutz der bevölkerung da sein sollten ist natürlich richtig 
aber wenn man beispielsweise an amerika denkt... die machen ganz andere sachen als nur schützen.
und ich denke Kane wollte damit darauf hindeuten das eine soldatenausbildung die hemmschwelle zum töten auf jedenfall mehr senkt (und auch das ziel hat sie zu senken!!)
als jedes pc- spiel.

zu den tabus:
ich finde jeder sollte doch frei entscheiden können ob er sich spiele mit verstümmeleien 
usw antun will oder nicht.
wem es nicht gefällt der kann weiterhin anno spielen. natürlich gibt es leute denen solche spiele eher 'schaden', aber das gleiche haben wir doch mit vielen sachen angefangen mit alkohol.
für mich ist ein entscheidender faktor eines spieles wie real es wirkt. 
es kann durchaus zur athmosphäre eines spieles beitragen wenn arme, beine etc abfliegen und köpfe zerplatzen.
wenn ich mir meinen weg durch eine riesige menge von menschlichen gegnern bahne und alle niedermetzel jedoch kein tropfen blut spritz, dann ist für mich die frage:
was stumpft hier mehr ab?
wenn ich sehe das wenn ich einen menschen töte er leidet, und seine eingeweide fliegen,
oder das ich mich durch massen von gegnern
kämpfe die alle brav und hygienisch verschwinden nachdem ich sie weggemetzelt habe ??
meiner meinung nach eindeutig letzteres.


eine mission wie in CoD 6 zu zensieren, finde ich auch absolut lächerlich.
wenn es dann allerdings in richtung folter und quälerei geht dann kann ich dem garnichts mehr abgewinnen, sowas brauch ich in keinem spiel. 
genauso wenig wie vergewaltigung oder kinder abschlachten so etwas ist meiner meinung nach nurnoch pervers.

so das war jetz ganz schön viel so früh am morgen, ich hab mich festgefressen.
schönen tag euch allen noch.
btw guter artikel, sinnvoll sowas mal zu thematisieren.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Spiele sollen mitnichten immer nur Spass machen. Dann wird dieses Medium auf ewig in seinen Kinderschuhen stecken bleiben und nie als etwas künstlerisch Anspruchs- oder Wertvolles angesehen werden, sondern nur als der oberflächliche Zeitvertreib der es immer noch ist.
 Die Schöpfer eines tiefergehenden Werkes wollen diverse Emotionen bei ihren Rezipienten auslösen (im Thema dieses Artikels wäre dies dann wohl Ekel, Fassungslosigkeit, Schuld, Betroffenheit etc.).
 Welcher Mittel sie sich dabei bedienen sei ihnen selbst überlassen, zum einen dient es ihrem Ziel, zum anderen ist es rein fiktiv.
 Ich habe kein Problem damit und von daher oben auch keine Auswahl getroffen, da mir ein "Ja, alles" fehlt.
 Zukünftig würde ich im Medium Spiel  gerne eine breitere Palette an Gefühlen, Erzählarten und Darstellungsformen erleben (damit sind nicht nur die Gewaltaspekte des Quick-Polls gemeint), wie man sie in anderen Kunst- und Unterhaltungsformen schon seit Hunderten bzw. Tausenden von Jahren verwendet, sei es Buch, Bild, Theater, Oper, Film, usw.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

bist du krank Exar-K? o.ò"

spielen sollen spaß machen . . das war die grundidee hinter all dem . . 

was bringt es dir ein spiel zu spielen in dem du einen massenmörder darstellst der nur so vor sich hin mordet? . . . tut mir leid dafür bin ich anscheinend nicht offen genug aber das geht zu weit . .

SPIELE SOLLEN SPAß MACHEN! 

schwachsinn schwachsinn schwachsinn xD  . . . eine geschichte erzählen ist schön und gut aber sollte nicht wie das medium film immer abgestumpfter werden  >.>"


----------



## Raen (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

KaneTM spricht mir aus der Seele, wenn er sagt, dass Spiele eben keine Realität sind. Man muss der fairnes halber sogar sagen, dass sie noch weit davon entfernt sind und entgegen dem was der ein oder andere Politiker sagt, sogar die Realität verharmlosen. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass in Deutschland schon Hakenkreuze zensiert werden müssen. 
Soll man nicht erkennen, dass man virtuelle Nazis ins virtelle Gras beißen lässt?
Da frage ich mich doch direkt, "womit haben es die Nazis verdient vom Staat beschützt zu werden?"
Durch diese ganze Zensur bringt man die Menschen nur dazu in einer verherrlichten Traumwelt zu leben. Das dadurch fehlende Verständnis für die Realität ist meiner Meinung nach das Problem, nicht die Spiele und deren Gewaltdarstellung, die aus Gründen der Einfachheit als Sündenbock darstehen.
Letztlich bleibt noch die Frage,"bin ich als erwachsener Mensch, in einem sogenannten "freien Land" nicht befugt zu spielen was ich will?"


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Habe mal für "Folter" gestimmt, da dies sowieso Aktiv in Spielen vorkommt...
 bsp:
 Knights of the Old Republic als "Darksider" -> Leute mit Blitzen für seine Argumente überzeugen etc...

 Zivilisten/Kinder töten würde ich sagen "Ja solange ich es als Spieler verhindern kann"
 Ich mein, wie oft muss man in RPGs Kinder vor Wölfen retten ...


----------



## Amanra (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Über einige Kommentare hier bin ich wirklich enttäuscht, ja entsetzt. Mir reicht schon das Rumgeprolle in allen Foren, wie gerne man doch ein mieser Charakter im Rollenspiel ist und eben mal so, ganz selbstverständlich so aus Spaß, eein ganzes Dorf auslöscht. 
 Und es stößt mich noch mehr ab, wenn einige meinen, es sei durchaus in Ordnung, wenn im Spiel exzessive Darstellungen von Grausamkeiten vorkommen - oder noch schlimmer - der Spieler in die Rolle gedrängt werden soll, Menschen und Tiere zu quälen, zu vergewaltigen, zu verstümmeln, oder Unschuldige zu töten. Auf so eine DVD müßte man draufreihern und sie dem Publisher zurückschicken. 
 Und erzählt mir nichts davon, das sei Kunst, die dann irgendeine "Betroffenheit" auslöst. Es gibt schon Grenzen, die nicht überschritten werden sollten, auch nicht im Film. 
 Ich finde es schlicht und ergreifend krank, wenn man sich in der Rolle von jemanden wiederfinden will, der verstümmelt, vergewaltigt, Kinder tötet etc.
 Auch für "Sex-Exzesse" sollte es imho Grenzen geben, zumindest im "normalen" Spiel. Da möchte ich sowas wirklich nicht drin haben - sollen halt die mit dem besonderen "Druck" ihre Spezialspiele bekommen...


----------



## INU-ID (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Spiele sollen mitnichten immer nur Spass machen. Dann wird dieses Medium auf ewig in seinen Kinderschuhen stecken bleiben und nie als etwas künstlerisch Anspruchs- oder Wertvolles angesehen werden, sondern nur als der oberflächliche Zeitvertreib der es immer noch ist.
> Die Schöpfer eines tiefergehenden Werkes wollen diverse Emotionen bei ihren Rezipienten auslösen (im Thema dieses Artikels wäre dies dann wohl Ekel, Fassungslosigkeit, Schuld, Betroffenheit etc.).


  Hallo.

  Vielleicht sollte man die Definition des Wortes Spaß näher erläutern. Wenn ich an etwas "Spaß" habe, dann bedeutet das für mich in erster Linie das ich es gerne mache/anschaue/angeschaut habe. Gefühle/Emotionen wie Ekel, Fassungslosigkeit, Schuld, Betroffenheit, Scham usw sind primär natürlich nicht "spaßig" im Sinne von lustig, doch kann das Erlebnis dieser, sei es in einem Film, oder einem Spiel, trotzdem durchaus als Spaß bezeichnet werden. Spaß bedeutet auch "Zeitvertreib", und das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das man lachen muß.

  Niemand hat ein Interesse daran etwas zu machen nur um sich schlecht zu fühlen, wenn dieser Zustand nicht temporär ist und es eben dieses Gefühl war was man erleben wollte - man also doch wieder Spaß dran hatte.


----------



## Exituskiller (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

omg welcher trottel hat ''behinderte quälen'' genommen
natürlich wäre es immer noch nur ein spiel, aber bei sowas zweifle ich an dem ''mitgefühl'' anderer menschen


----------



## onkelotto (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Amanra schrieb:


> . . . . . .
> auch für "Sex-Exzesse" sollte es imho Grenzen geben, zumindest im "normalen" Spiel. Da möchte ich sowas wirklich nicht drin haben - sollen halt die mit dem besonderen "Druck" ihre Spezialspiele bekommen...


 sehe ich ganz anders , 
 in einem 18+ Game wie z.b "GTA" oder "Mafia" würde ich nicht verschreckt wegschauen , wenn mir mal ne nackte Pixelbrust  über den Weg laufen würde . Lächerlich finde ich eher Cutszenen wie in Masseffect oder
 Dragon Age, wo sofort ein Schnitt kommt wenn`s interessant wird .  
 Also sehr gerne  in Zukunft mehr " Eyecandy" in Spielen . Alles andere ist verklemmt


----------



## TheChicky (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



INU-ID schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Definition des Wortes Spaß näher erläutern. Wenn ich an etwas "Spaß" habe, dann bedeutet das für mich in erster Linie das ich es gerne mache/anschaue/angeschaut habe. Gefühle/Emotionen wie Ekel, Fassungslosigkeit, Schuld, Betroffenheit, Scham usw sind primär natürlich nicht "spaßig" im Sinne von lustig, doch kann das Erlebnis dieser, sei es in einem Film, oder einem Spiel, trotzdem durchaus als Spaß bezeichnet werden. Spaß bedeutet auch "Zeitvertreib", und das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das man lachen muß.
> 
> Niemand hat ein Interesse daran etwas zu machen nur um sich schlecht zu fühlen, wenn dieser Zustand nicht temporär ist und es eben dieses Gefühl war was man erleben wollte - man also doch wieder Spaß dran hatte.


 
 Schön. Übrigens, ich würd es grad superspassig finden, Pixelfiguren, die haargenau so aussehn wie deine Freundin, Geschwister, Eltern, Verwandte in nem lustigen Spiel zu vergewaltigen, foltern, verstümmeln, etc. Auch die Lehrer freun sich ja immer wieder, wenn Schüler 3D Shooter bauen mit ihren Konterfeis als Gegner und ihnen dann das Gehirn rausschießen. Und noch viel spassiger ist es, wenn Dinge, an die sich pupertierende Teenies in Videospielen ergötzen einem nahestehenden Menschen oder sogar einem selbst, in ECHT passiert sind. Heißa, das gibt doch erst die richtige Würze, endlich kann man das erlebte nochmal nachspielen und wenn den jungen Leuten dabei noch einer abgeht, umso besser!!

 Wie bitte, das findest du NICHT lustig? Ach komm, sind doch nur Pixel, passiert doch nicht wirklich was!


----------



## TheChicky (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Exituskiller schrieb:


> omg welcher trottel hat ''behinderte quälen'' genommen
> natürlich wäre es immer noch nur ein spiel, aber bei sowas zweifle ich an dem ''mitgefühl'' anderer menschen


  Und bei virtuellen Vergewaltigungen und anderen das Gehirn rausschießen nicht?

  Leute, Leute, ich glaube ihr wisst gar nicht wie psychisch deformiert und abartig wir schon alle sind...


----------



## docsnyder08 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, ich glaube ihr wisst gar nicht wie psychisch deformiert und abartig wir schon alle sind...


   zum Glück nicht alle... 

 Für mich bedeutet spielen ausschliesslich Unterhaltung. 
 Wie man sich zB durch Vergewaltigungen oder Folter/Quälen unterhalten fühlen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.
 Dass einige darauf schon fast notgeil sind, erst recht.
  Dass manche Entwickler/Publisher damit bewusst die Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe treiben wollen, ist schon pervers und verantwortungslos.


----------



## sahel35 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> Exituskiller schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omg welcher trottel hat ''behinderte quälen'' genommen
> > natürlich wäre es immer noch nur ein spiel, aber bei sowas zweifle ich an dem ''mitgefühl'' anderer menschen


   ohne scheiß   

  ich musste lachen als ich den punkt sah, nicht wegen der thematik. aber die tatsache das der news autor vor seiner tastatur sitzt und auf die idee kommt nicht nur "behinderte töten" hinzuschreiben, sondern gleich quälen ist irgendwie.....so düster xD


----------



## N-o-x (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> INU-ID schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht sollte man die Definition des Wortes Spaß näher erläutern. Wenn ich an etwas "Spaß" habe, dann bedeutet das für mich in erster Linie das ich es gerne mache/anschaue/angeschaut habe. Gefühle/Emotionen wie Ekel, Fassungslosigkeit, Schuld, Betroffenheit, Scham usw sind primär natürlich nicht "spaßig" im Sinne von lustig, doch kann das Erlebnis dieser, sei es in einem Film, oder einem Spiel, trotzdem durchaus als Spaß bezeichnet werden. Spaß bedeutet auch "Zeitvertreib", und das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das man lachen muß.
> ...


  Ich glaube INU-ID meinte Parallelen zu Filmen, die exzessive Gewalt zeigen um den Schrecken eines bestimmten Ereignisses darzulegen, wie viele Anti-Kriegsfilme und dennoch sieht man sie sich gerne an, eben genau weil man hinterher das Gefühl hat eine intellektuelle Bereicherung erfahren zu haben. Man kann den Schrecken besser nachvollziehen und findet es im Nachhinein noch abartiger.

  Dass sowas in klassischen Videospielen aber nur bedingt funktioniert, zeigt ja Modern Warfare (2). Der Spieler steckt im Dilemma selbst aktiv beteiligt zu sein und das eröffnet eben auch die Möglichkeit aktiv unmoralisch zu handeln, was der eigentlichen Intention abzuschrecken dann vollkommen zuwider läuft.

  Abgesehen davon hast du schön erläutert, warum der §131 StGB (Gewaltverherrlichung) meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl eine Daseinsberechtigung hat.


----------



## alep (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich finde den punkt :zerhaken/ verstümmeln unzureichend, da spiele wie leaft 4 deat 2 uncut mehr spaß machen, ich aber niemals  ein virtuells blutbad an "unschuldigen" pizelmensche


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Mir fehlt bei der Umfrage die Möglichkeit zur Mehrfachauswahl.

  Folter
  Ist doch längst nichts neues mehr. Spontan fällt mir dazu eine Szene in Hitman Blood Money ein, wo im Keller eines Biker-Quartiers ein Mann an einen elektrisch geladenen Zaun gebunden ist, den man selbst nach belieben ein/ausschalten kann.
  In Oblivion waren in der Hölle irgendwelche Sektenmitglieder in Lava getaucht worden und haben die ganze Zeit geschriehen.
  Desweiteren geht doch quasi jede 10. Mission in GTA darum, jemanden zu quälen, damit er einem Informationen gibt. So what?
  Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn es noch detailierte werden würde.

  Vergewaltigung
  Wüsste nicht, wo das Problem wäre.... Wie schon richtig erkannt wurde, sind das alles nur Pixelfiguren. Wenn einer im RL mit einer Gummipuppe eine Vergewaltigung nachstellen würde, würde ich allenfalls lachen.

  Zerhacken/Zerstümmeln
  Manhunt, Dead Space, Soldier of Fortune, God Of War, Unreal Turnament sowie einige andere Kriegsspiele. Nix neues also.   

  Zivilisten / Unschuldige erschießen
  GTA, Assassins Creed, CoD6, Postal.... Das ist längst Standard und somit kein Tabu mehr. Ich habe nicht den leisesten Schimmer, was sich bei CoD6 alle so über die Flughafenmission aufgeregt haben. Vermutlich haben die hinterher vor lauter Kummer erstmal in GTA SA mit dem Mähdrescher über den Bürgersteig gemäht oder sind einfach so Amok gelaufen.

  Kinder töten
  Prey: An einer Stelle wird ein kleiner Junge aufgespiest, außerdem tauchen auch regulär ab und an Kindergeister als Gegner auf.
  Doom 3: Die Monster-Babys mit Engelsflügeln kennt sicher noch jeder, der das Spiel gespielt hat. ^^
 Ich habe mich auch schon häufiger gefragt, wie es in einer ganzen virtuellen Stadt nicht ein einziges Kind geben kann..

  Behinderte quälen
  Nuja, das brauch ICH nicht. Aber wenn andere es mögen, warum sollte ICH es ihnen verbieten? Wäre doch toll, wenn jeder so eine Einstellung hätte, oder? Leben und Leben lassen!

  Sex-Exzesse
  Leisure Suit Larry!!! Das Game geht um gar nichts anderes!    Ich wüsste auch sonst nichts verwerfliches daran in Games.

  Tiere quälen
  Postal..... Es war einfach Spaß Pur, wenn man die Katze auf die Schrotflinte setzen konnte. ^^ Außerdem kann man auch in Crysis Schildkröten durch die Gegend schleudern. 


 Meine Meinung ist einzig und allein auf die virtuelle Realität bezogen! Wenn ich im RL höre, wie den Frauen im Bürgerkrieg im Rahmen von etnischen Säuberungen die Brüste abgeschnitten werden, damit sie ihre Kinder nicht mehr ernähren können, würd ich am liebsten sofort da runter fahren und selbst eine etnische Säuberung an diesen Verbrechern vornehmen. Leider respektiere und achte ich das Leben zu sehr, als dass ich dies wirklich jemals tun würde. Selbiges wenn ich Berichte höre, wie ein paar Idioten einen Behinderten Mitschüler masakrieren, Tiere quälen oder ähnliches.




 Wer seine Tabus aus dem RL vollständig aufs VR überträgt, soll das meinetwegen tun. Aber dann andere als krank abzustempel finde ich einfach nur dumm. Evtl ist man in diesem Fall selbst der dumme, weil man nicht ausreichend zwischen VR und RL differenzieren kann? Wozu sollte man also jemand anderes seine Meinung aufzwingen wollen?


----------



## TheChicky (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Vergewaltigung
> Wüsste nicht, wo das Problem wäre.... Wie schon richtig erkannt wurde, sind das alles nur Pixelfiguren. Wenn einer im RL mit einer Gummipuppe eine Vergewaltigung nachstellen würde, würde ich allenfalls lachen.


 
 Tatsächlich? Und wenn diese Pixelfigur und die Gummipuppe haargenau so aussehn würden wie deine Freundin oder deine Mutter, oder vielleicht deine behinderte Cousine, würdest dann auch noch lachen?

 Na?


----------



## willi3748 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vergewaltigung
> ...


 ist es noch zu früh für mich oder besteht da kein zusammenhang?
 wo war jemals die rede davon leute aus der "realen welt " in spiele zu importieren und zu misshandeln?


----------



## baummonster (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vergewaltigung
> ...


 Son quatsch, wenns danach ginge dürfte man garkeine Menschen mehr in Spielen darstellen weil jede Figur irgemdwem irgendwie ähnlich sieht. Türlich empfindet jeder Mensch solche Szenen anders, aber wenn man jetzt schon anfängt wegen dem eigentlichen Aussehen der Figuren Kritik zu üben bzw Rücksicht zu nehmen, dann is wohl echt vorbei...

 Versteht mich jetzt nich falsch, ich bin kein Fan von ausartenden Gewaltorgien (Saw, Hostel, God of War etc .. alles so Sachen wo es imo nur darum geht Leute möglichst brutal dahinzuraffen), aber das is wie gesagt meine Meinung und daran muss sich wohl niemand anders orientieren. Was mir nich gefällt wird einfach nich geschaut/gespielt und gut.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich hab schon befürchtet, dass dieses Thema nur einen Haufen Trolle anlockt, die wie üblich nichts sinnvolles beisteuern können und nur provozieren.


----------



## baummonster (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab schon befürchtet, dass dieses Thema nur einen Haufen Trolle anlockt, die wie üblich nichts sinnvolles beisteuern können und nur provozieren.


 Diese Ironie


----------



## SethWinterstein (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich würde alles davon in Videospielen einsetzen. Warum auch nicht? Videospiele haben keine andere Wahl, wenn sie ebenbürtig Büchern und Filmen sein wollen oder auch Musik. Ich erinnere hierbei an die Novelle von Kleist, Erdbeben in Chili von 1807. Dort wird ein Baby gegen Ende des Romans an den Füßen gepackt und gegen eine Wand geschleudert. Das ist nun aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, selbstverständlich ist die gesamte Geschichte sehr viel komplexer aber genau das ist ja der Punkt und nicht umsonst gilt von Kleist als ein ganz großer deutscher Schriftsteller.

Auch Spiele können Komplexität zeigen, auch sie können mehr werden als nur ein Ping Pong Simulator. Ein Heavy Rain zeigt schon ganz gut wohin ein Teil der Videospiele gehen wird. Rollenspiele zeigen es ebenso und auch ein Uncharted. Spiele werden und müssen in alle Ecken dringen. Sie müssen unterhalten, erschrecken und einen nachdenken lassen. Der Film hat "M - eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder", warum sollen Videospiele nicht etwas ähnliches haben? 

Es geht doch gar nicht zwangsläufig darum, das man selber nun dasteht und auf einen Knopf wild rumdrückt um eine Frau zuschlagen, sie zu brechen und schließlich zum Sex zuzwingen. Ich finde das ist von vielen nicht nur einseitig, sondern regelrecht dümmlich und kleingeistig. Es muss überhaupt erstmal möglich sein soetwas zu zeigen. Warum nicht ein Kriminalspiel, man selbst als Frau unterwegs, hinter einen Vergewaltiger her. Man entdeckt ihn, sieht ihn auf einem Monitor wie er loslegt, versucht ihn aufzuhalten aber er entkommt und lässt nur die geschändete zurück. Irgendwann wird man selbst Opfer, liefert sich einen Kampf und kann ihn vielleicht zurückschlagen. Daraus können komplexe, tiefe Geschichten erzählen. Erwachsene und reife Spiele, die neue Themen aufgreifen, die nicht nur ein einseitiges Bild auf die Rolle der Frau geben, die viel mehr ein vielschichtes Bild liefern.

Spiele müssen alles dürfen. Es kann schlechtes entstehen aber die Perlen sind es wert.


----------



## Rembrandt187 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich bin etwas entäuscht, wie konservativ doch viele hier sind. Es wird so getan, als würde die Umfrage sich auf das wirkliche Leben beziehen. Spiele, Bücher oder Filme sind doch aber nur Fantasie, wer oder was genau würde denn von Zensur welcher Art auch immer profitieren? Unsere Zivilisation wäre schon ziemlich erbärmlich, wenn sie durch extreme Arten freier Meinungsäußerung schon zusammenbrechen würde.

  Und, bei der Umfrage geht es doch nur um die Frage der Erlaubnis. Man ist doch nicht krank, nur weil man generell bestimmte Arten von Gewalt in fikitven Medien toleriert. Wir sprechen ja hier nicht von Wichsvorlagen, sondern von der Akzeptanz von nicht realen Inhalten. Kein Grund also, hier apokalyptischen Kulturpessimismus raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## totman (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Hab jetzt mal nicht abgestimmt. Ich PERSÖNLICH würde in Games alles machen, eben weil es ein Game  ist, da ich Realität und Spiel unterscheiden kannn. 
Ich habe schon so viele Pixelmenschen in den Tod geschickt, da wird man mit der Zeit eh abgestumpft was die Gewaltempfindlichkeit  (nicht Gewaltbereitschaft) angeht.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



> Ein Spiel, das Vergewaltigungen knallhart thematisiert, ist (heute
> noch) unvorstellbar. Schon gar nicht als aktiver Prozess des Spielers.
> Bislang gibt es solche Grenzen in Videospielen.


 Und was ist mit Games Japano-Games wie Biko 3 oder Rapeplay der vergewaltigt man doch


----------



## robby23 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



totman schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal nicht abgestimmt. Ich PERSÖNLICH würde in Games alles machen, eben weil es ein Game ist, da ich Realität und Spiel unterscheiden kannn.
> Ich habe schon so viele Pixelmenschen in den Tod geschickt, da wird man mit der Zeit eh abgestumpft was die Gewaltempfindlichkeit  (nicht Gewaltbereitschaft) angeht.


 
  Allem Anschein nach hast ja das (reale) Bedürfnis, all die Sachen wie Folter, Vergewaltigung etc. mal mitzuerleben bzw. mal aktiv teilzunehmen. Das Spiel gäbe dir zwar die virtuelle Möglichkeit, aber der Wunsch sowas zu machen, ist echt. Und genau hier liegt das Problem, eine Verschmelzung von Realität und Fiktion ist immer vorhanden, schließlich fällt ein echter Mensch die Entscheidungen in einer virtuellen Welt.


  Irgendwo gibts Grenzen und die sollten eingehalten werden, meinetwegen auch von höherer Stelle, gerade weil vermeintlich erwachsene Menschen scheinbar noch nicht reif genug sind diese zu erkennen. Da müssen sie sich dann nicht wundern, wenn sie bevormundet werden. Wenn jemand nicht mehr weiß was richtig und falsch ist,  muss es halt jemanden geben der es weiß und den Unwissenden aufklärt. Und ich denke, dass unsere Prüfungsgremien das ganz gut machen.

  Achja, Einstellungen wie diese, sind übrigends genau das worum es bei diesem Artikel geht.
  "Ich habe schon so viele Pixelmenschen in den Tod geschickt, da wird man
  mit der Zeit eh abgestumpft was die Gewaltempfindlichkeit (nicht
  Gewaltbereitschaft) angeht." 

 Mit anderen Worten: Die Hemmschwelle wird immer weiter runter gesetzt. Das ist das Gefährliche daran.


----------



## DasZockerMensch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich würde keine dieser Tabus brechen , doch ein verbot , spiele zu entwickeln , in denen man als Nazi unterwegs ist , ist blanker Unsinn .


----------



## Mothman (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ihr habt in eurer Liste das "Zerstückeln von unschuldigen, behinderten Kindern mit Haustieren" und "Sex-Exzesse mit verstümmelten Tieren" vergessen.  



 Außerdem: Wo bleibt die Mehrfachauswahl? Wer gibt sich schon mit nur Tieren oder nur Kindern ab?


----------



## Pyri (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Allein die Fragestellung sowie die ausschließlichen Antwortmöglichkeiten dazu stellen eklatante Defizite einer möglichst offenen, egalitären und aufgeschlossenen Wahrnehmung von Spielen mir vor. Diese Normvorstellungen sind einfach nur erschreckend für mich zu nennen
Nein, Spiele sollen eben NICHT Unbedingt bloß Spaß machen - so wie Literatur auch nicht nur aus Witzen bestünde und besteht
Und nein, nochmal entschieden nein: niemand welcheR in Videospielen unmoralisch handelt wird da etwas notgedrungen eher gutheißen als jemand der dies nicht tut - tun will. Eine Auseinandersetzung mit Folter und Verbrechen, die Beschäftigung mit Gräueltaten, kann auch ganz anders wahrgenommen werden. Ebenfalls EntwicklerInnen können Massaker etc. auf vielfältigste Weise intndiert haben, von mit Humor oder um einen gesellschaftlichen Missstand oder etwas anderes aufmerksam zu machen, angefangen. EInen so negatives Menschenbild, solcher Kulturpessimismus aus Vorurteilen, kann doch eigentlich fast gar nicht wahr sein...


----------



## Innos81 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



robby23 schrieb:


> totman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab jetzt mal nicht abgestimmt. Ich PERSÖNLICH würde in Games alles machen, eben weil es ein Game ist, da ich Realität und Spiel unterscheiden kannn.
> ...


 Ich kann mich meinem "Vorschreiber" nur anschließen und mich erschreckt es ehrlich gesagt ein wenig, dass über die hälfte derjenigen die abgestimmt haben, anscheinend entweder den Bezug zur Realität schon verloren haben oder zumindest auf nem guten Weg sind!     Spiel hin oder her aber Menschen und Tiere quälen, das kann es ja wohl nicht sein! Sadismus ist scheinbar auf dem Vormarsch   !


----------



## Mothman (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



> Sadismus ist scheinbar auf dem Vormarsch


Stellt sich halt nur die Frage, ob man "virtuellen Sadismus" mit "gelebten Sadismus" gleichsetzen kann.
 Willst du sagen, dass jemand, der etwas in einem Spiel macht dieses auch logischerweise in Wirklichkeit gut heißen würde, bzw machen würde? Sollen wir mal anfangen dich jetzt für all deinen Handlungen in Spielen verantwortlich zu machen?
 Ist jeder Need for Speed-Spieler ein potentieller Raser? Ist jeder Battlefield-Spieler ein Elitesoldat? Ist jeder Tetris-Spieler ein Klotzkopf?^^

 Sicher, es gibt einiges, was ich NICHT spielen würde. Aber das hat dann nichts mit der Moral zu tun, sondern damit, dass es mir einfach nichts gibt/keinen Spaß macht oder mich generell die Effekthascherei ankotzt. 
 Die Gedanken sind frei, Freunde! Nicht Gedanken oder Spiele gefährden unsere Welt, sondern Menschen, die andere Menschen in ihren Gedanken und Spielen einschränken wollen.

 Außerdem sind diejenigen die am Lautesten "Skandal" schreien nicht selten einfach nur Leute, die mal ne Chance sehen sich moralisch gut zu fühlen indem sie sich auf die "sichere Seite" stellen und dann am Abend ihr GTA aus dem Schrank holen. 
 Aber es gibt immer Begründungen, warum man selber besser ist als die Anderen, wenn man es sich nur lange genug einredet.


----------



## Amanra (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Gegenüber Spielern, die offenbar das Bedürfnis haben, virtuell Verhaltensweisen wie Verstümmelung, Folter, Kindermord, Vergewaltigung oder Tierquälerei auch mal selbst auszuprobieren, habe ich 0 (=zero)) Toleranz.. Diese verdienen keine Plattform - auch nicht die winzigste - und das das so bleibt, dafür sollten sich Publisher und Spielergemeinde auch  einsetzen. Sonst werden nämlich schön immer weitere Grenzen ausgelotet - in einem gewissen Umfang ist das ja auch schon passiert. Klar - man kann über die genaue Grenziehung streiten - aber die Möglichkeit, sich  als menschliches Monster zu gebärden, hat in einem Game imho definitiv nichts verloren. 
Insofern bin ich durchaus zufrieden mit der USK-Kontrolle in Deutschland, so wie sie jetzt ist.  Harte Actionspiele können (hoffentlich weiterhin) auf den Markt kommen, wirklich gewaltherrlichende Machwerke jedoch nicht. 
Und sicherlich können so auch komplexere Spiele
nach dem Muster (M- eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder) erscheinen, oder ein Spiel, in dem z.B. eine Polizistin einen Vergewaltiger sucht (wie oben angesprochen). Denn ein Publisher , dem es ernst ist mit einem tiefgründigen Thema wird  
so etwas auch sensibel inszenieren können.


----------



## TheChicky (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



willi3748 schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tatsächlich? Und wenn diese Pixelfigur und die Gummipuppe haargenau so aussehn würden wie deine Freundin oder deine Mutter, oder vielleicht deine behinderte Cousine, würdest dann auch noch lachen?
> ...


 
  Ihr versteht es wohl nicht, deswegen sag ichs nochmal deutlich: Es ist euch eben nur solang egal, solang ihr keinen persönlichen Bezug zu den Pixelfiguren habt. Sobald dieser jedoch da ist, weil zB ihr selbst davon betroffen seid oder ein naher Angehöriger, ist es ganz und gar nicht mehr in Ordnung oder egal, geschweige denn lustig. Die faule Ausrede "sind ja nur Pixel" funktioniert dann nämlich nicht mehr. Aber leider es gibt immer jemanden, der zB. WIRKLICH schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, und dem das ganz und gar nicht egal ist, wenn sich die Leute an virtuellen Vergewaltigungen aufgeilen. Hat der dann einfach Pech gehabt? Oder haben wir nicht doch auch auf solche Menschen Rücksicht zu nehmen..?

  Moral und Ethik ist eben leider nicht so einfach, wie ihr es euch vorstellt. So funktioniert es nicht! Bloß weil es EUCH egal ist, ist es das noch lange nicht für andere und erst recht nicht grundsätzlich für die Allgemeinheit. Immer nur von sich selbst auszugehn, egoistisch zu sein und auf die Gefühle anderer zu sch... , so eine Gesellschaft ist zutiefst abstoßend und wird sich über kurz oder lang selber ruinieren.


----------



## Curschten (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

also Zerhacken/zerstümmeln, zivilisten töten, kinder zöten sind tabus die man brechen könnte, 

die ersten beiden, kann man in vielen spielen ja schon ausüben, zerhacken7zerstümmeln, z.b. fallout 3(nur eben nich in DE), dead space(wenn auch keine menschen), ok mehr spiele hab ich zushause net rumliegen die sowas zulassen xD, aber ich weiß das es noch welche gibt

zivilisten töten, z.b, gta, aber da gibs dann  auch konsequenzen in form von polizei usw, die durchaus angebracht sind, als missionsziel zivilisten zu töten is so ne sache, da sollte man wenigstens versuchen dem spieler ein mulmiges gefühl zu vermitteln, ansonsten würde es zuweit gehen 

und zum punkt kinder töten, es is genrell genauso schlimm einen jungen menschen aus dem leben zu reißen wie einen erwachsenen, daher versteh ich nich warum man da nochma diferenziert, z.b. in fallout 3 kann man auch keine kinder töten, in macnhen fällen stört das den spielfluss schon etwas

die restlichen tabus. na die haben in spielen nix verloren, z.b foltern, vergewaltigen, tiere quälen, da gehts dann einfach zuweit, alleinig die folter könnte man in form einer cutscene eins spiel einbinden, aber das der spieler selbst hand anlegt halte ich für unverantwortlich, irgendwo muss ja auch noch die menschwürde bewahrt werden, in der realität gibt es solche fälle leider zuhaufen, aber das is kein grund ein spiel so noch realistischer gestaöten zu müssen, irgendwo hört der spaß einfach auf


----------



## Innos81 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Mothman schrieb:


> > Sadismus ist scheinbar auf dem Vormarsch
> 
> 
> Stellt sich halt nur die Frage, ob man "virtuellen Sadismus" mit "gelebten Sadismus" gleichsetzen kann.
> ...


   mal gelesen worum es im artikel geht??? ich spiele auch GTA, BF etc... aber ne vergewaltigung? willst du das ernsthaft vergleichen? es geht darum im spiel etwas aktiv zutun... und wenn man ein spiel nur oder unter anderem spassig findet wenn man tiere oder menschen quälen kann und muss, finde ich das moralisch sehr wohl bedenklich!


----------



## Mothman (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



> Klar - man kann über die genaue Grenziehung streiten - aber die Möglichkeit, sich als menschliches Monster zu gebärden, hat in einem Game imho definitiv nichts verloren.


Also auch keine Strategiespiele oder "God-games" mehr? Oder geht es dir nur um die genaue visuelle Darstellung? Das wäre dann wieder Scheinheiligkeit. Sicher, es ist dein gutes Recht scheinheilig zu sein...das will ich dir nicht absprechen.^^




> Insofern bin ich durchaus zufrieden mit der USK-Kontrolle in Deutschland, so wie sie jetzt ist. Harte Actionspiele können (hoffentlich weiterhin) auf den Markt kommen, wirklich gewaltherrlichende Machwerke jedoch nicht.


  Lies mal deien eigenen Text oben. Du schreibst ja selber, dass man über die Grenzziehung streiten kann. Aber wer entscheidet dann, ab wann ein "Machwerk wirklich gewaltverherrlichend" ist?    

  Natürlich gibt es "gesellschaftliche Moralvorstellungen" in unseren Breiten, die man als allgemeingültig bezeichnen kann. Darunter fallen für mich z.B. Vergewaltigungen oder GEwalt gg Kinder. Also ein Spiel, welches dieses zum Hauptinhalt macht, würde ich auch nicht gerne auf dem Markt sehen. Das ist eben meine persönliche Grenze. Du ziehst deine evtl. schon früher. Aber wer hat denn bitte "Recht" von uns beiden? Niemand und beide. 


 EDIT:


> mal gelesen worum es im artikel geht??? ich spiele auch GTA, BF etc... aber ne vergewaltigung? willst du das ernsthaft vergleichen? es geht darum im spiel etwas aktiv zutun... und wenn man ein spiel nur oder unter anderem spassig findet wenn man tiere oder menschen quälen kann und muss, finde ich das moralisch sehr wohl bedenklich!


Ja hab ich. Es geht auch um Folter, "Zerhacken" und Sex-Exzesse. Und das sind alles Sachen die ja nicht zwangsweise mit Kindern oder Vergewaltigung zu tun haben müssen. Oder spielt sich da automatisch in deinem Kopf ein Zusammenhang ab?


----------



## Innos81 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

tolles argument!


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Innos81 schrieb:


> robby23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > totman schrieb:
> ...


   Dem kann ich nur beipflichten wer Ego-Shooter spielt hat mit Sicherheit das reale Bedüfnis schwerbewaffnet durch die Gegend zu rennen und auf alles zu ballern was sich bewegt. Und auch Rollenspieler haben das reale Bedürfnis haufenweise Lebewesen mit stumpfen oder spitzen Gegenständen zu töten. Jahhh Zocker und ihre "geheimen" Wünsche.  
   Ihr seid ja genau so lustig wie die Politiker kann das sein das ihr zwei die unehelichen Söhne von Günther Beckstein seid?


----------



## Innos81 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Innos81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > robby23 schrieb:
> ...


   wenn das in DIESEM artikel angesprochene in spielen vorkommt, werden typen wie herr beckstein noch mehr munition haben, um spiele zu verbieten und nein bin ich nicht, ich gehöre zu den "zockern" daher darf ich ja wohl auch dazu stellung beziehen!


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Innos81 schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dem kann ich nur beipflichten wer Ego-Shooter spielt hat mit Sicherheit das reale Bedüfnis schwerbewaffnet durch die Gegend zu rennen und auf alles zu ballern was sich bewegt. Und auch Rollenspieler haben das reale Bedürfnis haufenweise Lebewesen mit stumpfen oder spitzen Gegenständen zu töten. Jahhh Zocker und ihre "geheimen" Wünsche.
> ...


   Klar darfst du dazu Stellung beziehen aber zu behaupten das Spieler den latenten Wunsch hätten das was sie zocken auch gerne mal in der Realität tun oder miterleben zu dürfen, finde ich doch sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## INU-ID (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> *Ihr versteht es wohl nicht,* deswegen sag ichs nochmal deutlich: Es ist euch eben nur solang egal, *solang ihr keinen persönlichen Bezug zu den Pixelfiguren habt.* Sobald dieser jedoch da ist, weil zB ihr selbst davon betroffen seid oder ein naher Angehöriger, ist es ganz und gar nicht mehr in Ordnung oder egal, geschweige denn lustig. Die faule Ausrede "sind ja nur Pixel" funktioniert dann nämlich nicht mehr. Aber leider es gibt immer jemanden, der zB. WIRKLICH schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, und dem das ganz und gar nicht egal ist, wenn sich die Leute an virtuellen Vergewaltigungen aufgeilen. Hat der dann einfach Pech gehabt? Oder haben wir nicht doch auch auf solche Menschen Rücksicht zu nehmen..?
> 
> Moral und Ethik ist eben leider nicht so einfach, wie ihr es euch vorstellt. So funktioniert es nicht! *Bloß weil es EUCH egal ist, ist es das noch lange nicht für andere und erst recht nicht grundsätzlich für die Allgemeinheit.* Immer nur von sich selbst auszugehn, egoistisch zu sein und auf die Gefühle anderer zu sch... , so eine Gesellschaft ist zutiefst abstoßend und wird sich über kurz oder lang selber ruinieren.


  Genau, im Zweifelsfall sind es immer die Anderen die etwas nicht verstehen. Ich erkläre dir jetzt mal was ich an deinen sich wiederholenden Äußerungen nicht verstehe:

  Mal angenommen dein Vater/Bruder (wer auch immer) wurde von einem Auto überfahren. Dieses Auto war Teil eines illegalen Rennens. Und nun gibt es ein Spiel, in dem man genau solche illegalen Rennen fahren kann. Nun gut, ich habe natürlich vollstes Verständnis dafür wenn du eben dieses Spiel nicht spielen möchtest. Aber aus welchem Grund sollte ich es nicht spielen wollen/dürfen?

  Oder dein Bruder ist im Krieg umgekommen. Nun bereiten dir derartige Spiele keinen Spaß mehr. OK, kann ich ein Stück weit verstehen. Doch warum sollten sie dann auch mir keinen Spaß mehr bereiten? Oder willst du einfach nur das die ganze Welt sich so dreht wie es dir am liebsten ist? Denn irgendwie verstehe ich deine Äußerungen nicht.

  Dir macht irgendetwas keinen Spaß, ja du findest es sogar abstoßend? Schön, dann laß die Finger davon.



robby23 schrieb:


> Schließlich hegen ja hier wohl einige den Gedanken, ihren (scheinbar real vorhandenen) Sadismus endlich mal in Spielen ausleben zu dürfen.
> Anders kann ich mir den Wunsch nach solchen Inhalten nicht erklären.


 Weil Leute wie du den Unterschied zwischen "Ausleben" und "Erleben" nicht sehen (wollen).


----------



## robby23 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Klar darfst du dazu Stellung beziehen aber zu behaupten das Spieler den latenten Wunsch hätten das was sie zocken auch gerne mal in der Realität tun oder miterleben zu dürfen, finde ich doch sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


   Von Foltern in der Realtiät spreche ich nicht, sondern von dem Gedanken/Wunsch in einer virtuellen Welt, aktiv an Folter etc. teilnehmen zu >wollen<! *Dein* Wunsch und *deine* Entscheidungen in die du in diesem "Spiel" triffst, sind so real, wie etwas nur real sein kann.
   Schließlich hegen ja hier wohl einige den Gedanken, ihren (scheinbar real vorhandenen) Sadismus endlich mal in Spielen ausleben zu dürfen.   
  Anders kann ich mir den Wunsch nach solchen Inhalten nicht erklären. 



> Weil Leute wie du den Unterschied zwischen "Ausleben" und "Erleben" nicht sehen (wollen).


 Dann nenne mir drei gute Gründe, warum du das widerlichste wozu Menschen überhaupt in der Lage sind, undbedingt erleben willst.


----------



## Scomparto (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Frau im Spiel zu vergewaltigen spaß macht, nicht weil das Grausam wäre oder so sondern einfach weil man die ganze Zeit dann nur knöpfe drückt.

Mir ist sowas eigentlich ziemlich egal, ich fühle dabei nichts wenn man zb. bei Call of Duty auf Unschuldige schießt da mach ich mir auch keine Gedanken drüber ob der Entwickler zeigen will wie grausam sowas ist, da wird eiskalt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auf die Maustaste gedrückt und die Leute abgeschossen bis die Mission erledigt ist. Während ich mir im echten Leben nicht vorstellen kann auf Menschen zu schießen.

Ich finde Filme wie Hostel, Saw usw... aber auch viel wiederlicher als die Killszenen bei AvP wo man als Predator einem Menschen auch mal den Kopf samt Wirbelsäule rausreißt, keine ahnung warum, wahrscheinlich einfach gewohnheitssache.


----------



## SethWinterstein (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Es ist wirklich erschreckend zusehen wie ein Kotz-Smilie
  verwendet wird um die Kommentare zu kommentieren, die für diese Dinge sind.
  Nicht in der Realität, sondern der Fiktion. Es scheint doch eher so, das
  ausgerechnet die Kritiker nicht damit klar kommen, sie können anscheinend
  keinen Unterschied mehr ausmachen und vermischen es eher. Ein Spieler der
  soetwas befürwortet und das sehen möchte, der will das auch real machen. Die
  Grundlage hierfür fehlt natürlich. Ich kenne Leute, die spielen bspw. diese Japano
  Games bzw. VNs mit Vergewaltigungen, Tentakel-Sex und Massenkoterei. Wer
  aber annimmt, das Leute die soetwas spielen und sehen auch gleichzeitig diese
  Dinge befürworten, erregt werden oder es ästhetisch finden, der irrt. Es gibt
  die unterschiedlichsten Gründe für diesen Konsum, genauso wie es sie bei Saw
  gibt oder anderen Werken mit Folter. Von einer geringeren Hemmschwelle kann
  garkeine Rede sein. Es ist derselbe schwachsinn, den man generell von Kritikern
  von Videospielen hört. Es fehlt jegliche Grundlage, man mag es nur nicht und
  darum hat es nicht zu existieren. Siehe Erich Kästners Fabian - Geschichte
  eines Moralisten. Es gibt Sex und Gewalt, es gibt Systemkritik und beinahe
  Pornographie. Es wurde verbrannt. Jemand der das Buch aber liest, der geilt sich
  nicht zwangsläufig durch die leicht erotische Darstellung auf, der will auch
  gar nicht zwangsläufig das System angreifen, der will sich vielleicht auch
  nicht unterhalten. Es sind auch hier wieder zigtausend unterschiedliche
  Gründe.

  Es ist völlig okay etwas nicht zu mögen aber rumzukotzen und davon zusprechen,
  das es Grenzen geben sollte, das ist das eigentlich fatale. Soetwas ist
  die Grenze, das darf nicht sein. Selbstverständlich würden runtergesetzte
  Grenzen dazu führen, das es härtere Spiele gibt. Spiele die gegen den guten
  Geschmack gehen, die in den Augen von den meisten Menschen pervers sind. Wie
  ich selbst gesagt habe, würde ich sie wohl auch pervers finden. Aber
  verbietenswürdig? Die USK an und für sich ist eine nötige Institution denke
  ich, nicht aber in ihrer jetzigen Form. Es werden Freigaben verweigert,
  einfache und normale Spiele wie Gears of War werden hier nicht verkauft. Es
  gibt keinen Grund, den man als vernunftbegabter Mensch gegen dieses Spiel
  anbringen könnten. Es ist Willkür, es ist die gleiche Willkür die man in
  tyrannischen System benutzt. Es wird einfach nicht erlaubt, was nicht gefällt,
  nicht etwa was wirklich gefährlich ist. Doch wievieles ist schon real
  gefährlich? Wo sind die echten und ganz realen Grenzen? Und wer setzt sie fest?
  Das müssten doch eher wissenschaftler sein. Hier braucht es nachforschungen. Es
  kann nicht einfach der persönliche Geschmack einiger Tester sein, es kann nicht
  der gesellschaftliche Konsens sein, wie auch immer der aussehen sollte, bei
  einer gesellschaft die sich selbst nicht einig ist. Zum wohle des Mediums
  generell aber muss man sagen, das meiste muss erlaubt sein. Es ist garkein so
  großes Wunder, das bisher Videospiele eher wenig tiefsinniges bieten, da sie
  garnicht die Möglichkeiten haben. Sie sind ständig wechselnden Konventionen
  unterworfen, sie haben keinerlei Lobby und sind dazu natürlich auch ein sehr
  junges Medium. Doch natürlich kann sie das liefern, doch dafür muss man ihm
  auch mehr Raum geben. Wenn man hier liest das schon bei expliziter Sexualität,
  bei Folter, bei Misshandlung, bei Vergewaltigung Schluß ist, wie soll man dann
  überhaupt erst weitergehen? Manchmal wagt es ein Spiel aber noch viel, viel zu
  selten. Es geht in der ganzen Sache doch überhaupt nicht darum, das der Spieler
  selbst nun losvergewaltigen soll, das er kleine Kinder erschießt oder Häschen
  den Kopf umdreht. Es geht erstmal darum, überhaupt all das einbauen zu dürfen.
  Wieviele Filme und Bücher gebe es noch, wenn wir die Regelung hätten, die
  Videospiele haben? Gäbe es ein Pulp Fiction? Gäbe es Saw? Gäbe es M? Gäbe es
  Natural Born Killers? Gäbe es Schindlers Liste? Die Liste lässt sich beliebig
  fortsetzen, wo man sich das fragen muss. Es gibt hunderttausende Filme und
  literarische Werke, die irgendwo Szenen haben, wo bereits die Fragerei
  losginge.

  Zuletzt noch etwas zu dieser lustigen Ich-Perspektive die
  man bei Videospielen immer anbringt. Ich bezweifel ihre Existenz. Wer das Erdbeben
  von Chili liest, wird vermutlich doch nicht tiefer betroffen sein, wenn es
  diese Szene mit dem Kleinstkind im Spiel gegeben hätte, wo er das sieht/tut als
  wenn er es liest und sich vorstellt. Ich habe in Spielen schon vieles gemacht,
  was mir selbst nicht gefallen hat aber wenn ich soetwas lese passiert es nicht
  selten, das ich es noch viel bedrückender und grauenhafter finde. Ich denke ich
  bin da nicht der einzige der so empfindet, also wie kann man da sagen, das die
  Ich-Perspektive von Spielen automatisch die direktere und härtere Art ist? Wie
  kann man behaupten, das man sich tatsächlich immer reinprojiziert? Natürlich
  sagt man immer, „Ich habe dies und jenes getan„ aber hat man das wirklich?
  Denkt man das wirklich? Wenn ich ein Rollenspiel spiele, dann sehe ich mich die
  meiste Zeit tatsächlich selber darin. Anders sieht es aus wenn ich Mario
  Spiele. Dann rede ich zwar von mir, fühle aber weitaus weniger mit. Ich spüre
  keinen Schmerz wenn ich dort in die Lava falle oder in ein Loch. In einem
  Rollenspiel, wo ich selbst eine Entscheidung fälle und den Charakter nach
  meinem Bild forme, ist das wieder was anderes. Dieses klare „Das ist so!„
  funktioniert einfach nicht. Das muss man sich langsam mal klar machen.


----------



## springenderBusch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Tr3x schrieb:


> @KaneTM
> größtenteils hast du recht.
> das beispiel mit den autos find ich etwas unpassend. da der tod meißt nicht mit der absicht zu töten passiert. oft spielt halt der alkohol eine roll der einen selbstüberschätzt mit fatale folgen für verkehrsteilnehmer.
> auch das mit den soldaten eines staate, muss ich dir widersprechen. da diese zum schutz der gesamten bevölkerung dient. diese leute töten, das stimmt, aber sie töten um mehr leute zu retten. klingt etwas widersprüchlich. aber denk mal an die terroristen heuzutage. lieber werden 2 "selbstbomber" getötet um mehrere hunderte unschuldige eines gebäudes zu retten.
> ...


 Tach Post !
 Vermenge nicht die Terroristenbekämpfung mit dem Sein eines Soldaten. Das versteht auch unsere Regierung schon nicht. Laufe ihr deshalb bitte nicht hinterher. Der Sinn des deutschen Soldatentums ist :

 Lerne wie du deine Familie und die Familie deines Nachbarn sowie deinen Grund und Boden und die über Jahrhunderte gewachsene Kultur deines Volkes effektiv schützen und gegen jedwedes Unbill verteidigen kansst. Gegen Angriffe von außerhalb unserer Staatsgrenzen und nur innerhalb unserer Staatsgrenzen.

Einen " Selbstbomber " kannst du mit keiner Armee der Welt aufhalten. Denn er kämpft nicht ehrenhaft sondern feige von hinten. Er wird dich anlächeln und zum Tee einladen. Er wird mit dir lachen und mit dir weinen, solange bis du dich in wohliger Sicherheit wiegst. Dann wird er deine Familie töten und du weißt nicht daß er es war. Den " Krieg gegen den Terror " mit Armeen zu führen ist genauso unsinnig wie die Ernte eines Feldes in im Meer zu versenken.
 Zum Thema : Habe den Punkt gar nichts davon angeklickt, denn wer auf die anderen genannten Punkte zurückgreifen muß um " Spaß " zu erzeugen, weil er nicht in der Lage ist ein simples Handlungskonstrukt zu erstellen, dem spreche ich jedes Talent ab eine spannende Geschichte zu erzählen. Solche Leute werden immer nur Handwerker bleiben und nie Meister ihres Faches sein. Somit dürfen sich solche Leute auch nicht die Weihung der Kunst an ihre Brust heften.

 Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Pyri (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

@SethWinterstein
 100%ige Zustimmung! Bemerkenswerter und wichtiger Post. Vielen Dank!


----------



## N-o-x (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin da nicht der einzige der so empfindet, also wie kann man da sagen, das die Ich-Perspektive von Spielen automatisch die direktere und härtere Art ist?


   Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. 

   Aufgrund der direkten Mitwirkung in einem Spiel baut der Konsument keine Distanz zum Dargestellten auf. Es ist folglich sehr zweifelhaft ob ein (sogenanntes) Anti-Kriegsspiel jemals die selbe Wirkung wie ein Der Soldat James Ryan entfalten kann. Darum landet ein Modern Warfare 2 mit Terroristenmission auf dem Index und James Ryan bekommt 'nen Oscar (oder entsprechenden deutschen Filmpreis).

   Um das Erlebnis umzugestalten muss man die Mechaniken ändern. Beispiel: Heavy Rain. Praktisch ein interaktiver Film, aber diese Mechanik gibt dem Spiel auch eine Dramaturgie, die andere Spiele nicht haben.


----------



## totman (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Habe ich das Bedürfnis im echten Leben Tore zu schießen nur weil ich das im Spiel mache?
 Habe ich das Bedürfnis im echten Leben eine Nuklearrakete abzufeuern nur weil ich das im Spiel mache?

 Ich renne sicher nicht durch das Leben mit solchen Wünschen.

 Nur weil ein SPIEL mir die Möglichkeit gibt / geben würde heißt das nicht (Gott sei dank) das ich solche Wünsche habe. Ich habe mich noch nicht einmal in meinem Leben geprügelt bzw. Jemand geschlagen. Meine Hemschwelle hat sich kein bischen verändert, in welche Richtung auch immer.

 Falls es keine solche Games geben wird macht mir das auch nichts aus. Wie gesagt, ein Spiel bleibt für mich ein Spiel.


----------



## SethWinterstein (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Wieso soll er keine Distanz aufbauen? Bei Call of Duty war ich bspw. sehr distanziert, zu distanziert als das ich das Spiel irgendwie ernstnehmen könnte, obwohl das ja die vermeintliche Absicht ist. Das Spiel allerdings gibt ihm keine Möglichkeit, weil es den Charakter im dunkeln lässt, ihn sogar erschießt und es keinen Unterschied macht. Dabei die Story sinnlos, unlogisch und nicht nachvollziehbar gemacht wird. Insgesamt war ich persönlich dort so distanziert, wie bei GTA wenn ich dort Fußgänger umfahre. Eine Distanz ist also gar nicht immer so positiv, weil man dadurch sogar abgestoßen werden kann. Die Spielmechanik hatte dabei gar nichts damit zutun, es war das Drumherum. Ob ich einen Ego-Shooter, ein Quicktime Spiel oder ein Adventure Spiele, spielt doch keine Rolle dabei ob das Spiel eine nötige Tiefe entwickeln kann. Beim Film gibt es ja auch unendlich viele Methoden der Darstellung.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Welche Tabus würden Sie in Videospielen brechen?

- Multiple Choice frage, aber nur eine Antwort möglich....super hinbekommen....


----------



## bernder (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Es fehlt jegliche Grundlage, man mag es nur nicht und
> darum hat es nicht zu existieren. Siehe Erich Kästners Fabian - Geschichte
> eines Moralisten. Es gibt Sex und Gewalt, es gibt Systemkritik und beinahe
> Pornographie. Es wurde verbrannt. Jemand der das Buch aber liest, der geilt sich
> ...


 Totaler Individualismus? 
 Hat die Welt zu keiner Zeit hervorgebracht, wäre für soziale Wesen auch absolut tödlich.

 Man sollte doch auch nicht von zigtausenden Gründen auf zigtausend Gesellschaftskompatible schliessen.
 Das wäre der genaue Umkehrschluss.
 Dennoch hat zwar alles seinen Grund, eine Gesellschaft kann aber nicht auf jeden eingehen und muss sich an der Mehrheit orientieren.
 Das sind fundamentale Fragen nach Fortschritt, aber Fortschritt heißt nicht zwangsläufig die Moral zu Opfern.


----------



## SethWinterstein (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Nein, man muss sich nicht an der Mehrheit orientieren. Auch unsere Politik ist nur mehr oder weniger an der Mehrheit orientiert, wir haben bspw. keine direkte Demokratie in der wir eine Frage haben, dann antworten über 80 Millionen und das Gesetz ist fertig. Wir haben stattdessen ein sehr komplexes System, in der es bestimmte Dinge wie die Todesstrafe nicht gibt, obwohl immer mal wieder Umfragen meinen auszumachen, das die Mehrheit sie will. 
Genau das gleiche ist doch auch bei Filmen und Büchern der Fall. Man bedient verschiedene Geschmäcker, nicht nur einen einzigen. Menschen sind eben facettenreiche Wesen. Warum soll die Spieleindustrie also nur einen Geschmack bedienen und warum soll sie nicht die Werkzeuge benutzen dürfen, die andere Medien haben? Ich rede nicht von totalen Individualismus, ich spreche von Gleichberechtigung und Freiheit der Medien, mit sowenig Intervention wie möglich aber soviel wie nötig. 

Zu guter letzt noch eine Frage:
Gesellschaftlich Kompetent oder nicht, spielt das eine Rolle? Wenn sich 100.000 Menschen Saw ansehen, davon 95.000 "normal" sind, 4.000 sadistisch veranlagt und 1.000 sich darauf einen runterholen, ist das schlimm? Sind diese Menschen selbst etwas das uns Sorge bereiten müsste? Solang sie nur die Filme sehen, kann es uns doch gleich sein. Sadistische Taten, die sind schlußendlich schlecht, doch aber nicht ein Produkt das dies thematisiert.


----------



## bernder (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Nein, man muss sich nicht an der Mehrheit orientieren. Auch unsere Politik ist nur mehr oder weniger an der Mehrheit orientiert, wir haben bspw. keine direkte Demokratie in der wir eine Frage haben, dann antworten über 80 Millionen und das Gesetz ist fertig. Wir haben stattdessen ein sehr komplexes System, in der es bestimmte Dinge wie die Todesstrafe nicht gibt, obwohl immer mal wieder Umfragen meinen auszumachen, das die Mehrheit sie will.
> Genau das gleiche ist doch auch bei Filmen und Büchern der Fall. Man bedient verschiedene Geschmäcker, nicht nur einen einzigen. Menschen sind eben facettenreiche Wesen. Warum soll die Spieleindustrie also nur einen Geschmack bedienen und warum soll sie nicht die Werkzeuge benutzen dürfen, die andere Medien haben? Ich rede nicht von totalen Individualismus, ich spreche von Gleichberechtigung und Freiheit der Medien, mit sowenig Intervention wie möglich aber soviel wie nötig.
> 
> Zu guter letzt noch eine Frage:
> Gesellschaftlich Kompetent oder nicht, spielt das eine Rolle? Wenn sich 100.000 Menschen Saw ansehen, davon 95.000 "normal" sind, 4.000 sadistisch veranlagt und 1.000 sich darauf einen runterholen, ist das schlimm? Sind diese Menschen selbst etwas das uns Sorge bereiten müsste? Solang sie nur die Filme sehen, kann es uns doch gleich sein. Sadistische Taten, die sind schlußendlich schlecht, doch aber nicht ein Produkt das dies thematisiert.


 Indirekte Demokratie ist eine Mehrheitsentscheidung, zumindest an genau jenem Punkt wo wir wählen. Was daraus gemacht wird ist eine zu 100% andere Frage.

 Zur Frage:

 Und Ob. Herauszufinden warum eben jener Anteil so drauf ist liegt in unserer Verantwortung. Es gibt eben Gründe warum Menschen sadistisch sind, wenn wir nicht danach Fragen werden wir nie die wohlmöglich noch schlimmere Ursache ausmachen. 
 Es ist nicht so kunterbunt das Sadisten nur insgeheim welche sind, wäre das so würde es heute keine geben und man wüsste davon auch nichts.

 Gegenfrage:

 Warum sollte man gegen Rassismus etwas tun, wenn doch ohnehin nur wenige Radikale gibt? 
 Und es gibt Radikale!


----------



## SethWinterstein (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Aus einer indirekten Demokratie wie der underen eine uneingeschränkte Mehrheitsentscheidung zu machen ist nicht nur kurzsichtig, sondern falsch. Es wird mehrheitlich gewählt, doch schon in diesem Punkt scheiden mehrere Millionen Menschen aus. Ich sagte es schon, diese Sache ist komplex und das ist auch sehr gut so, sonst hätten wir es wie in der Schweiz, in der die Gleichberechtigung von Frauen noch immer nicht ganz erreicht ist. Konzentration auf die Mehrheit ist genauso falsch wie jegliches anderes radikales.

 Nun zur Frage zurück. Wenn wir statt Sadismus eben auf Rassismus gehen, dann bleibt doch die Frage danach, inwiefern es schlimm wäre, wenn sie sich an bspw. American History X aufgeilen. Es resultiert kein Problem daraus, ein Sadist oder Rassist bleibt ein Sadist bzw. Rassist, er verändert sich nicht in dem er plötzlich zu einerm Hyper-Rassisten oder Sadisten entwickelt, er bleibt derselbe Mensch. Das Vorgehen gegen diese extreme und gegen Dinge die dritten Schaden, das ist ja korrekt. Wenn sich aber jemand bspw. auf Lolicon im Hentai Bereich einen runterholt, dann ist das nicht schlimm. Kinderpornos sind da schon was anderes, denn hier wurden ja Kinder gezwungen, also ihre Selbstbestimmung wurde ignoriert und sie körperlich wie seelisch verletzt. Ein Pädophiler wird durch Lolicon aber nicht noch pädophiler, sondern seine Neigung wird befriedgt. Das ist nicht anders in diesen Fällen. 5% werden in ihren Neigungen vielleicht befriedigt, real können wir sicher noch von viel, viel weniger bei Saw und Co. ausgehen. Wo ist das Problem? Das Rassisten, radikale Sadisten, Pädophile eine Gefahr sind, behandlung brauchen, Aufklärung, ect. pp. bezweifelt doch keiner. Würde auch niemand. Aber nochmal, warum zur Hölle sollte man die Werkzeuge für Videospiele verbieten? Bücher, Filme, da funktioniert es, hier echauffiert sich keiner. Wenn nachgewiesen werden würde, das ein Saw dazu führt, das Menschen oder Sadisten das nachmachen, wäre das was völlig anderes. Dann hätten wir einen kausalen Zusammenhang, zwischen Straftaten und diesem Werk und man müsste darüber nachdenken und diskutieren, selbstverständlich nicht sofort zensieren, ehe man schließlich ein Urteil daraus zieht. Doch das existiert nicht. Es gibt nichts das beweisen würde, das diese Werkzeuge einen schlechten Einfluß haben. Das Verbot dieser Werkzeuge, das Verbot von Grenzüberschreitungen, die Zensur von Medien funktioniert unzureichend bis überhaupt nicht um Krankheiten oder politische Ideologien zu bekämpfen. 

 Verbote können nur ausgesprochen werden, wenn sie eine Grundlage haben. Bspw. das Verbot von Kinderpronographie, weil sie Kindern schaden. Bspw. das Verbot von verschiedenen links- oder rechtsradikalen Medien, weil sie aufhetzen, missinformieren und rekrutieren. Zensur muss es in diesem Zusammenhang geben, das ist absolut klar. Wenn etwas aber jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, bspw. eben die völlige Intoleranz gegen die Werkzeuge selbst. Dann ist das falsch.


----------



## blubbYy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Auch wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass ein gesunder erwachsener Mensch sowas verstehen würde, gibt es immernoch genug Leute, die dies grade nicht verstehen können. Die Realität verschmilzt für viele oftmals irgendwo mit der digitalen Welt.

Gehen wir jetzt von etwas ganz einfachem aus: Man spielt oftmals Ego-Shooter oder guckt Actionfilme. Sehr oft sterben dort Menschen die verschiedensten Tode. Dies sieht man immer öfter und öfter. Sieht man dann im Fernsehen Bilder aus Kriegsgebieten, empfindet man diese nicht mehr so tragisch wie welche, die sehr wenig mit solchen Schauplätzen zu tun haben. Also wird man mehr oder weniger darauf konditioniert abzustumpfen. Das heißt jetzt noch nicht, man würde die gesehnen Dinge nachahmen. 
Allerdings gibt es leider einige Gruppierungen, die sehen etwas und finden es absolut cool dies nachzuahmen und wenn diese es dann aktiv in einem Videospiel machen dürfen, ohne Konsequenzen, verschwindet mit der Zeit auch die Furcht, mit sowas in der Realität konfrontiert zu werden.

Auch wenn man sagen würde, von 100.000 haben nur 1.000 eine sadistische Neigung und 100 die diese versuchen auszuleben, sind es immerhin noch 100 die zu solchen Handlungen motiviert werden!

Mittlerweile spielen sehr viele Kinder schon Spiele, welche absolut nicht für sie geeignet sind. Diese Spiele, spielen sie nach. Wo man jetzt noch beobachten kann, wie mit Waffen rumgerannt wird, will doch niemand das die Kinder plötzlich Vergewaltigung spielen, da sie diese Thematik nicht wirklich verstehen, oder? Anfangs ist es nur spielen, aber irgendwann kann es bei Einigen zu einer Verwischung der Realität kommen ...

Andeutungen sind daher genug. Irgendwo sollte man versuchen, die Menschen zu schützen. Egal wie groß die Mehrheit ist welche kein Problem mit sowas hat. Leider gibt es genug, die damit nicht umgehen können ...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> Ihr versteht es wohl nicht, deswegen sag ichs nochmal deutlich: Es ist euch eben nur solang egal, solang ihr keinen persönlichen Bezug zu den Pixelfiguren habt. Sobald dieser jedoch da ist, weil zB ihr selbst davon betroffen seid oder ein naher Angehöriger, ist es ganz und gar nicht mehr in Ordnung oder egal, geschweige denn lustig.


    Also ich habe keine Angehörigen in der Pixelwelt, du?

   Wenn mal Ähnlichkeiten vorkommen, ...
    1. ...ist das Zufall und mir egal. Sofern es doch Absicht war, stünde mir bzw meiner Angehörigen der Rechtsweg offen.
    2. ...steht es mir frei, das Spiel beiseite zu legen.


    Ich sehe da 0 (Null, Nada, Zero) Bezug zwischen RL und VR, völlig gleich wie sehr die Figur durch Zufall einer Angehörigen ähneln könnte.


    Nebenbei glaub ich kaum, dass Vergewaltungsopfer je ein Spiel anfassen, in dem sowas vorkommt. 



> Ich kann mich meinem "Vorschreiber" nur anschließen und mich erschreckt
> es ehrlich gesagt ein wenig, dass über die hälfte derjenigen die
> abgestimmt haben, anscheinend entweder den Bezug zur Realität schon
> verloren haben oder zumindest auf nem guten Weg sind!      Spiel hin oder her aber Menschen und Tiere quälen, das kann es ja wohl nicht sein! Sadismus ist scheinbar auf dem Vormarsch     !


  Ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt genau ANDERSHERUM. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, wie einige über *VIRTUELLE* Dinge aufschreien, als wären sie so real wie der wirkliche Leben selbst! Wollt ihr oder könnt ihr dabei keine Unterschiede machen? Ich mache diese Unterschiede, weshalb ich es nicht so wild finde.


----------



## excitusz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Die Antwort warum wir an bestimmten dingen nichts ändern können ist eigentlich sehr einfach, weil wir Menschen sind, Menschen sind Nett,Böse Mörder, Heilige, Schänder , Sozial und Asso sowie Schwul oder Hetero oder A Sexuel, einige sind Agressiv andere Introventiert und was weis ich noch alles, nur eines sind Menschen nicht, Roboter die man umprogrammieren kann, man kann zwar mit medikamenten bestimmte PRozesse Stopen und Blockieren am ende Siegt aber die Natur wenn ein Fehler passiert.

  Man kann Triebe und Chemische Prozesse im Gehirn und Genen nicht so Steuern das man zb jemanden der Befriedigung in einer Sache hat umkehrt, es ist einfacher aus einem Menschen einen Mörder zu machen als aus einem Mörder einen nicht Mörder allein das sagt schon alles über den Menschen,, es liegt in jedem von uns, das Problem ist halt das auch jeder eine andere Entwicklung im Leben hat, Physisch wie auch Genetisch und Phsychisch die Umwelt Spielt auch eine Rolle.

  Am ende Siegt jedoch das Überleben und Unverseheit der eigenden Person und Familie ( Überlebens Instinkt ) (Fortpflanzungsinstinkt)
  Diese beiden dinge hindern die *Sozialen* MEnschen daran sich gegenseitig umzunieten oder was weis ich und genau diese Instinkte werden Aktiviert, wenn menschen eine andere Menschen Gruppe nicht verstehen, die Instinkte werden Aktiviert und sagen sich, wir müssen etwas dagegen tun sonst können wir uns nicht fortpflanzen und Überleben) Siehe Irak Krieg, keine hat Plan was abgeht, also töten wir einfach, damit es uns nicht Passiert.

  Naturgemäß ein sehr SInnvoller Instinkt und der MEnsch oder unsere Instinkte haben nach Millionen Jahren kapiert, das Demokratie und Sozialstaat von mir aus auch die anderen Arten,  die beste Wahl ist um sich auf Dauer Fortzupflanzen die gene weiter zu geben so wie zu überleben.

  Und die dinge die hier angesprochen werden im Vote sind dinge , wo unsere Instinkte aus erfahrung und aus der Evolution sehr KRitisch darauf schauen, gottzeidank und dadruch das wir noch einen Verstand haben und nicht nur instinkte, wie tiere, kommt es manchmal vor das bestimmte dinge, die unsere Instinkte für Gefährlich empfinden, gar nicht gefährlich sind, wenn sie unter Kontrolle sind zb >Virtuelle welten> Unser Verstand sagt, is net schlimm unsere Instinkte sagen was anderes, was ok ist, bei dem einen Gewinnt der Verstand bei dem Anderen der Instinkt, Ich finde das ist eine neue STufe der Evolution und das bringt halt probleme mit sich.

  Und in unserem Fall also Spiele ist es die BPjG ^^

  Das Thema und die dinge sind so komplex das wir niemals eine lösung finden. 

  Wichtig ist nur eines, kein Mensch darf einem anderen Lebewesen schaden zufügen  , egal auf welche weise.

  Was man selber tut ist jedem selbst überlassen und somit würde ich nicht sagen das aus dem Vote alles verboten sein soll. 

  Mit der Vorsicht das nach HUnderten jahren durchaus eine neue Evolution des Menschen entstehen könnte, die völlig emotionslos ist, natürlich auch durch andere Dinge.

  DIe NAtur kann uns auch Flügel wachsen lassen, wenn wir sie wirklich bräuchten ^^

  Also sollte man damit Vorsichtig sein wenn es darum geht. das uns das alles nicht verändert.

  Das bleibt dann wohl ein geheimnis.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



robby23 schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar darfst du dazu Stellung beziehen aber zu behaupten das Spieler den latenten Wunsch hätten das was sie zocken auch gerne mal in der Realität tun oder miterleben zu dürfen, finde ich doch sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
> ...


   So wie du das formuliert hast klang das aber schon danach als ob die Spieler das wirklich gerne in der Realität umsetzen würden. Andererseits was soll daran so schlimm sein das reale Bedürfnis zu haben Computerpixelfiguren "weh zu tun" ?



robby23 schrieb:


> Allem Anschein nach hast ja das* (reale) Bedürfnis*, all die Sachen wie Folter, Vergewaltigung etc. *mal mitzuerleben bzw. mal aktiv teilzunehmen*.


----------



## SethWinterstein (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



blubbYy schrieb:


> Auch wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass ein gesunder erwachsener Mensch sowas verstehen würde, gibt es immernoch genug Leute, die dies grade nicht verstehen können. Die Realität verschmilzt für viele oftmals irgendwo mit der digitalen Welt.
> 
> Gehen wir jetzt von etwas ganz einfachem aus: Man spielt oftmals Ego-Shooter oder guckt Actionfilme. Sehr oft sterben dort Menschen die verschiedensten Tode. Dies sieht man immer öfter und öfter. Sieht man dann im Fernsehen Bilder aus Kriegsgebieten, empfindet man diese nicht mehr so tragisch wie welche, die sehr wenig mit solchen Schauplätzen zu tun haben. Also wird man mehr oder weniger darauf konditioniert abzustumpfen. Das heißt jetzt noch nicht, man würde die gesehnen Dinge nachahmen.
> Allerdings gibt es leider einige Gruppierungen, die sehen etwas und finden es absolut cool dies nachzuahmen und wenn diese es dann aktiv in einem Videospiel machen dürfen, ohne Konsequenzen, verschwindet mit der Zeit auch die Furcht, mit sowas in der Realität konfrontiert zu werden.
> ...


 

 Um es mal ganz klar und auf den Punkt zusagen, Kinder sind
 ein schwachsinniges Argument. Genauso schwachsinniges eine extreme Minderheit
 motivierter Personen. Der Grund ist sehr einfach. Die 100%ige Sicherheit. Sie
 existiert einfach nicht, sie existiert nirgendwo. Je nachdem, wie die Lage ist
 kann man zu Verboten oder Einschränkungen greifen, ja man muss sogar. Wenn wir
 die Anwerbung von Mitgliedern für radikale Organisatoren an Schulhöfen durch Musik
 CDs nehmen, haben wir eine weitaus höhere Gefahr als bei einem Kinofilm bspw.
 in der eine Altersüberprüfung vorgenommen wird, wenn nötig. Doch zu allem hinzu
 kommt erstmal, das wir einen gewissen Beweis brauchen. Wo ist der Beweis für
 die Motivation? Sie scheint gar nicht zu existieren, denn sonst wären ja wohl
 die ganzen Filme die wir tagtäglich sehen und kaufen können allesamt verboten.
 Sonst wären all diese Bücher auf einem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt. Die Motivation
 also können wir ja scheinbar ausschließen. 

 Nun aber nochmal zu diesen Argument der... der Kinder. Wir
 haben im Fernsehen die Möglichkeit ab 18 Filme völlig ungeschnitten zu zeigen. Darunter das Remakes von Dawn of the
 Dead. Dagegen aber ist das Spiel Dead Rising indiziert, wenn nicht sogar
 beschlagnahmt. Im Fernsehen also kann ein Kind jederzeit diesen Film sehen,
 wenn es das möchte und der Film gebracht wird. Das Spiel hingegen ist für
 Kinder WIE Erwachsene, nicht ohne weiteres zu beziehen. Und das obwohl wir hier
 dieselbe Geschichte und dieselbe Gewalt haben, nur eine leicht veränderte
 Perspektive und absolut keinen Beleg für eine Gefahr, der man noch nicht einmal
 durch Altersüberprüfung nachgehen kann. Hier findet Willkür statt. Willkür auf
 gesetzlicher Basis. Die Grundlage ist nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert, keine
 Beweise, keine Fakten, einfach nur eine Meinung, einfach nur der persönliche
 Geschmack bestimmter Individuen, die etwas nicht sehen wollen, weil sie es
 nicht mögen.



 Irgendwo wird immer jemand motiviert werden. Menschen werden
 motiviert durch den Koran, durch die Bibel. Sie werden motiviert durch
 Schriften von Gurus oder Politikern. Sie werden motiviert durch Literatur wie
 Goethes Werther. Sie können dadurch Selbstmord begehen, sie können Kleidung der
 Figuren anziehen, sie können töten. Trotzdem würde niemals jemand einen Leiden
 des jungen Werther verbieten oder den Koran ins Feuer werfen.
 Irgendwo wird immer ein Kind etwas sehen, lesen oder spielen das
 ungeeignet für es ist. Es wird Erfahrungen machen, es wird eventuell abstumpfen.
 Eine signifikante Zahl von Geschädigten existiert aber nicht. Auch keine Zahl
 von Personen, die durch die Abstumpfung nicht allein den Ekel, sondern das
 gesamte Empfinden verloren haben. Abstumpfung wird immer negativ dargestellt
 und in Verbindung damit gebracht, das man gleichzeitig nicht mehr bereit ist zu
 helfen, stattdessen eine höhere Gewaltbereitschaft hat uvm.. Das diese
 Abstumpfung, insofern sie überhaupt existiert und ich betone nochmal, auch
 signifikant negativ ist und nicht etwa eher der Abstumpfung von Polizisten oder
 Ärzten ähnelt, ist nicht bewiesen. Weiterhin muss beachtet werden, das Kind ein
 recht großer Begriff ist und natürlich immer sehr nett ist um demagogisch zu
 arbeiten. Ganz nach der Pfarrers Frau bei den Simpsons „Denkt doch mal an die
 Kinder!". Es gibt große und kleine unter ihnen, in verschiedenen Stadien,
 die wiederum zur Entwicklung auch Erfahrungen machen müssen und eine
 unterschiedliche Reife besitzen, die sich wiederum teilweise erst durch
 Erfahrungen ergibt. Die Diskriminierung von Kindern, in dem man durch solche
 Aussagen ihnen jegliche Selbstverantwortung- und bestimmung abspricht, den
 Eltern ihr Erziehungsrecht abspricht, das ist etwas um das man sich kümmern
 sollte.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (27. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Sehe nichts davon als "Tabu" an, solang es in einem entsprechendem Kontext steht kann man das alles und noch viel mehr zeigen.

 Die Frage ist nur ob man ein Spiel machen kann das durch die Story den Spieler in diese Situation führen kann der Täter zu sein ohne es von vornherein drauf anzulegen?
 Wer es drauf anlegt ist darauf aus zu schocken und Tabu's zu brechen und da kommt nie eine gute Story bei raus.

 Wenn durch künstlerische Freiheit so etwas lustiges wie Postal entsteht dann bin ich damit voll einverstanden aber so eine Effekthascherei wie das "Kein Russisch" Level in MW2 ist einfach nur das, Effekthascherei.
 Splinter Cell Double Agent wusste da schon besser zu schocken mit dieser einen gewissen Hinrichtungs Scene.


----------



## Zocker134 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey, bei Half life 1 kann ich von einer klippe springen und selbstmord begehen, oder  bei Gothic 1 und bei Microsoft flugsimulator X kann ich mit meinem Flugzeug auf die Erde klatschen. Bei GTA 4 kann ich mit dem Motorad gegen die Wand fahren und sterben. Das ist Selbstmord voll geil oder.


----------



## N-o-x (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Nun aber nochmal zu diesen Argument der... der Kinder. Wir haben im Fernsehen die Möglichkeit ab 18 Filme völlig ungeschnitten zu zeigen. Darunter das Remakes von Dawn of the Dead. Dagegen aber ist das Spiel Dead Rising indiziert, wenn nicht sogar beschlagnahmt. Im Fernsehen also kann ein Kind jederzeit diesen Film sehen, wenn es das möchte und der Film gebracht wird. Das Spiel hingegen ist für Kinder WIE Erwachsene, nicht ohne weiteres zu beziehen. Und das obwohl wir hier dieselbe Geschichte und dieselbe Gewalt haben, nur eine leicht veränderte Perspektive und absolut keinen Beleg für eine Gefahr, der man noch nicht einmal durch Altersüberprüfung nachgehen kann.
> 
> Hier findet Willkür statt. Willkür auf gesetzlicher Basis. Die Grundlage ist nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert, keine Beweise, keine Fakten, einfach nur eine Meinung, einfach nur der persönliche Geschmack bestimmter Individuen, die etwas nicht sehen wollen, weil sie es nicht mögen.


     Du persönlich siehst also keinen Unterschied zwischen passivem und aktivem Konsum. Viele Wissenschaftler sehen ihn, andere vielleicht nicht. 

     Ich sehe einen sehr großen Unterschied darin ob ich eine Handlung selbst ausführe oder jemandem bei der Ausführung zusehe. Vorallem, da im Fall der Selbstausübung ganz andere Voraussetzungen an die Umstände der Handlung (=Spielinhalt; Stichwort Gewaltverherrlichung gem. 131 StGB) gestellt werden müssen.

     Zu sagen im Film fließt Blut und im Spiel fließt Blut, also sind beide gleich zu behandeln, kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. 

    Btw.: Die Formatierung deiner Beiträge ist zum Teil eher suboptimal.


----------



## SethWinterstein (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Man kann den unterschied/nicht vorhandenen Unterschied gar nicht pauschalisieren bejahen oder verneinen, das habe ich schon geschrieben. Ein Wissenschaftler der sagt, das es einen aktiven Konsum gibt, handelt genauso unwissenschaftlich wie jemand der ihn völlig abspricht. Wie ich schon mal anführte, das Spielen eines BloodRayne 2s obwohl völlig blutrünstig ist letztendlich ganz anders als möglicherweise in einem Rollenspiel vor der Wahl zustehen, ob man eine Spezies oder ganze Stadt auslöscht. Ein BloodRayne ist in meinem Fall jedenfalls das gleiche wie ein Film, ein Dead Rising ist das gleiche wie ein Film, wiederum aber nur solange bis ich eine Wahl oder Aufgabe bekomme.

Hier zu pauschalisieren ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Sowas absolutes gibt es eben nicht. Wer ernsthaft meint, ich würde aktiv bei einem Mario mitfühlen der, entschuldige, hat sie nicht mehr alle. Nicht nur wegen mir, sondern auch weil es viele unterschiedliche Menschen gibt. Im Falle von BloodRayne mag es dabei unterschiedliche Gefühle geben, im Falle von Mario dagegen ja wohl kaum.

btw. ich formatiere nichts, das macht dieses Forum/Internetseite.


----------



## ING (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

finds schon irgendwie erschreckend wieviele leute spiele anscheinend für eine moralfreie zone halten. besonders solche kommentare wie "ich würde alles spielen" find ich bedenklich.

 mit filmen vergleichen kann man es immo nicht, wenn man zb. so schnell wie möglich mit der maus klicken muss um ein kind zu erwürgen hat das einen ganz anderen effekt als wenn man es im film sieht auch wenn in beiden fällen niemand zu schaden kommt (außer der spieler vllt.  ).

 auch die moralische darstellung ist (noch) nicht erreichbar, wenn jemand den kz simulator 2010 spielt und 1000de von juden vergasen lässt kann das niemals solch einen tiefen eindruck wie zb. schindlers liste haben, das gegenteil wird eher der fall sein.

 aber im endeffekt geht es immer um die darstellung im einzelfall, pauschal alles würd ich nicht verurteilen, wenn es sinnvoll in die vernüftige (!!!) story eingebettet ist und nicht nur dem selbstzweck dient kann ich mir schon einen gewissen tabubruch vorstellen.

 -------------------------

 glücklicherweise sind programmierer im allgemeinen doch recht intelligente und vernüftige menschen die sowas nicht entwickeln würden auch wenn die spieler scheinbar alles spielen würden was man ihnen vorsetzt.

 die leute die hier immer so wehement gegen die usk wettern (und sich immer fleißig gegenseitig für ihre tolle haltung und wertvollen beiträge beloben) sind in meinen augen das beste argument für die usk auch wenn ich kein fan der usk bin.


----------



## SethWinterstein (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Erschreckend ist eher wie missverstanden man scheinbar wird, wenn man nur daran denkt das also alle, alle spiele spielen wollen und das solche Sachen wie Vergewaltigung und Co. zu Klickorgien werden sollen bzw. dingen an denen man aktiv teilnimmt, wo es doch eher erstmal darum geht diese Werkzeuge überhaupt in irgendeiner Art und Weise in Spiele integrieren zu können. Und das ING, ist ja auch etwas das du begrüßen würdest, eine vernünftige Einbettung. Das geht aber nur, wenn man eben auch das unvernünftige erlaubt. Man kann doch keine Grundsatzurteile hier fällen. Nur weil ein Spiel seicht ist, kann man nicht generell etwas verurteilen.

Im übrigen ist das Wettern gegen die USK doch völlig korrekt. Sie arbeitet nun mal per Willkür und nicht aufgrund wissenschaftlicher Grundlagen. Wieso soll man so einer Institution Beifall bieten? Eine Institution die sogar einfach Freigaben verweigern kann, was der Zensur Tür und Tor öffnet. Sorry aber das sind zustände wie in China und das ist kein schlechter Vergleich. Auch dort sind Autoren/Verlage hauptsächlich gezwungen sich selbst zu zensieren, der Staat macht da beinahe gar nichts. Hier ist es ähnlich, weil die Gesetzeslage so schlecht ist und die USK grundsätzlich erstmal eine Gefahrenquelle, zerstückelt man sein Produkt um es hier veröffentlichen zu können Teilweise spielt da eine höhere Zielgruppe auch noch mit rein aber die Freigabeveweigerung ist schon ein massiver Grund. Wenn ein Spiel wie Dead Space 3 mal vorgelegt werden muss, bevor man einen Stempel aufdrückt, läuft irgendwas schief und es zeigt auch einmal mehr die Willkür. Niemand verurteilt denke ich irgendwo die Alterskennzeichnung, warum auch? Aber die USK und das Gesetz macht keinen richtigen Job und sowas darf nicht nur, es muss sogar angekreidet werden.


----------



## totman (28. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Zocker134 schrieb:


> Hey, bei Half life 1 kann ich von einer klippe springen und selbstmord begehen, oder bei Gothic 1 und bei Microsoft flugsimulator X kann ich mit meinem Flugzeug auf die Erde klatschen. Bei GTA 4 kann ich mit dem Motorad gegen die Wand fahren und sterben. Das ist Selbstmord voll geil oder.


 Laut einigen Kommentaren willst Du in der Realität jetzt auch Selbstmord (hoff ich mal nicht) begehen, nur weil Du das in einem Spiel machst


----------



## ElBorbah (28. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

In der Liste der Tabus fehlen noch:

- Krieg.
- Andere Menschen erschießen.
- Andere Menschen mit einem Brecheisen den Schädel einschlagen.
- Mit 280 Km/h auf die Gegenfahrbahn fahren.
- Aus einem Flugzeug eine Bombe abwerfen.


Wieso zählen Kriegsspiele nicht als Tabubruch oder zumindest als moralisch anstössig. Es scheint ganz normal zu sein, einen Krieg "miterleben" zu wollen, bei dem millionen Menschen grausam ums Leben gekommen sind. Da kann man nicht einfach sagen "es ist ja nur ein Spiel", denn es ist ein reales Szenario das bei sogenannten "Weltkriegs-Shootern" verwendet wird.


----------



## einkaufswagen (28. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

"Gar nichts davon, hier hört der Spaß bei mir auf!" 41,48% ?? Wie scheinheilig... pff!


----------



## excitusz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



ElBorbah schrieb:


> In der Liste der Tabus fehlen noch:
> 
> - Krieg.
> - Andere Menschen erschießen.
> ...


   Ich glaube nicht das pcgames hier tausend dinge auflisten will, ob ne bombe ausn flugzeug oder klo spielt keine rolle, am ende ist es mord.

 Was den Krieg angeht, eine einzelne Person könnte niemals einen Krieg selber führen, somit scheidet dies als eine Art Amoklauf aus und aus dem Vote, die gesellschaft  jede, sagt natürlich das krieg grausam ist, für beide seiten, dennoch Krieg ist ein letztes Mittel sein Volk und seine Familie zu schützen, es ist überlebenswichtig für die Menschen die ein Friedliches Leben führen wollen, warum ein Krieg ausgelöst wird ist eine andere frage, den egal wer ihn auslöst, beide sind verlierer und die nächste Generation kann daraus wiederum lernen, was wiederum eine gute eigenschaft ist.

 Wer weis wie viele kriege es heute gebe wenn damals der 2 Weltkrieg nicht stattgefunden hätte, nicht falsch verstehen, die frage die sich stellt, währen wir heute genau so gegen Kriege oder würden wir aufgrund der tatsache das wir die fakten nicht kennengelernt hätten in dem Krassen fall also adolf , weiter zum Bund gehen uns auf den Krieg freuen, wie junge Amerikaner die kein Plan haben was auf sie wartet =?

 Was währe Passiert wenn Amerika keine Atmom Bombe auf jap geworfen hätte, man sagt, es hätte noch mehr Tote gegeben , zivis wie auch militär. Das weis keiner so genau, aber stellt euch mal vor wir wüssten bis heute nicht wie grausam atombomben sind wenn sie dann wirklich auf ein Land fallen, würden wir dann heute den iran und co verbieten Atombomben zu bauen ? ich glaube das währe noch schwieriger, stellt euch vor eine Welt mit Staaten welche jedes eine Atombombe hat, plötzlich gibts krieg und jetzt kommt die erste bombe zum einsatz, also das währe definitiv der weltuntergang.


 So ist das Leben Grausam Hart und ungerecht für den einen und ein Paradies für den anderen.


 Am ende Siegt der Stärkere.


 Ich hoffe nur das wir daraus gelernt haben und lernen werden, wenn ich mir schon wieder die Nachrichten anschaue um den Iran und Co, naja was soll man sagen, ich werde das gefühl nicht los das man die Welt langsam auf einen Krieg vorbereiten will eventuell einen Krieg der den ganzen Osten auf dauer verändern wird.

 Falls es der fall ist, hoffe ich das er so schell wie es geht endet, die schlimmsten kriege sind die Langen.


 naja malen wir mal keine teufel an die Wand. WIrd scho alles gut


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



robby23 schrieb:


> > Weil Leute wie du den Unterschied zwischen "Ausleben" und "Erleben" nicht sehen (wollen).
> 
> 
> Dann nenne mir drei gute Gründe, warum du das widerlichste wozu Menschen überhaupt in der Lage sind, undbedingt erleben willst.


   

Man ist halt neugierig, will die Augen nicht vor etwas verschliessen, was in manchen Teilen dieser Welt an der Tagesordnung ist. Man kann sowas auch als mahnendes Beispiel anführen: Warum wird beispielsweis in unseren Breitengraden immer wieder an den Holocaust erinnert? Richtig: weil die ungeheuren Greueltaten der Nazis einfach nicht in Worte zu fassen sind und demzufolge immer wieder aufgearbeitet werden. Es ist etwas, woran man sich erinnern muss und soll, als abschreckendes Beispiel dafür, wozu Menschen fähig sein können.
Warum soll sowas nicht auch in einem Spiel thematisiert werden?

Die Message ist wichtig: zeigt das gebotene "Unterhaltungsprogramm", egal ob Film, Buch oder Spiel, nur Verherrlichung der Gewalt oder ist der Sinn und Zweck des Mediums ein ganz anderer? Z. b. eine Geschichte erleben, in der eben nicht alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist und Teletubbies rosa Fürze pupsen.


----------



## cryer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Es gibt Dinge, die muss man nicht in einem Spiel erleben. Spiel sollte Spaß bleiben und der hört in diesen Grenzbereichen auf. Solche Dinge passieren täglich und man sollte froh sein, wenn man nicht persönlich betroffen ist. Solche Spielelemente wären ein Hohn für Opfer entsprechender Taten und ein Indiz für die geistige, soziale und emotionale Verwahrlosung einer Gesellschaft. Generell behaupte ich mal, dass eine solche Diskussion bzw. die Überlegung solche Spiele zu spielen, in keinem Land aufkommen würde, in dem Folter, Vergewaltigung, Verstümmelung und/oder Kindsmord an der Tagesordnung sind. 

 Vielleicht sollten ein paar der Vertreter hier mal mit ihren Freundinnen darüber reden, dass sie in einem Spiel dir Rolle eines Vergewaltigers mal gerne austesten würden... und ja, ich nehme an, dass sich in den von mir gelesenen Beiträgen keine Frauen tummeln...


----------



## SchubiS (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Mir wird einfach nur übel, wenn ich sehe, dass von mittlerweile 1684 abgegebenen Stimmen noch nicht einmal die Hälfte auf "Geht gar nicht..." geklickt haben.

 Erkennt ihr eigentlich noch Grenzen? Einige Leute sind scheinbar wirklich nicht mehr im realen Leben geistig präsent. Leute, schaltet mal euren PC für ein paar Tage aus und geht tief in euch....!

 Na hoffentlich wird die Umfrage hier nicht demnächst in einer Debatte im Fernsehen um "Killerspiele usw" gezeigt. Gefundenes Fressen für Politiker, die Vorurteile nutzen um Zustimmung für Verbote von Computerspielen zu erringen.


----------



## SethWinterstein (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich habe keine Lust alles doppelt und dreifach zu schreiben, daher weise ich einfach nur nochmal darauf hin, die Kommentare durchzulesen. Ich habe mich schon lang und breit zu allem ausgelassen. Spiel muss nicht Spaß bedeuten und Grenzen kennen andere Medien auch nicht, ohne das die Gesellschaft Amok läuft. Im Gegenteil, der Tabubruch in den Medien hatte nie negative Auswirkungen. Swing nicht, Rock nicht, Metal nicht, Gewalt, Vergewaltigung und Co. auch nicht. Es ist traurig das es immer noch 41% gibt, anscheinend war der Geschichtsunterricht bei einigen einfach noch nicht ausreichend. Es gibt keine gesellschaftliche Verwahrlosung. Ich empfehle die Kündigung des Bild-Abos.


----------



## cryer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Seth nur weil man nicht deiner Meinung folgt, muss man noch lange nicht BILD lesen. Tu ich nicht.
 Für mich ist es undenkbar, dass ich eine Vergewaltigung virtuell erleben/ausleben möchte. 
 Ich sehe darin kein erstrebenswertes Ziel und wenn ich mich bezüglich meiner Meinung zum Thema informieren oder abschrecken lassen möchte, dann gibt es Möglichkeiten von Gesprächen mit geschädigten Frauen oder eine theoretische Auseinandersetzung mit dem Themaüber entsprechende Literatur.

 Wer die visuelle Darstellung einer Vergewaltigung mit Musikrichtungen vergleicht, entschuldige, der hat eine seltsame Weltsicht. Von den geschichtlichen Anspielungen ganz zu schweigen. 

 Bei Fragen des guten Geschmacks hilft die Geschichte nicht wesentlich weiter. 

 Thema Medien: Wenn ich mir eine Vergewaltigung in zB. Last House on the left anschaue, dann empfinde ich Wut und Ärger den Tätern gegenüber. Diese erhalten am Ende ihre Strafe (ob die gerecht ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden).
 Wenn ich in einem Spiel den Täter spiele, dann will ich am Ende des Spiels die Chance haben davon zu kommen. Willst du ein Spiel spielen, in welchem ein Vergewaltiger belohnt wird für seine Taten? 

 Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: red mal mit Frauen in deinem Bekanntenkreis oder deiner Freundin über dieses Thema und deine Meinung. Kannst mir eine Mitteilung über die Reaktion dann gerne per privater Nachricht zukommen lassen.

 Ich hoffe, dass solche Grenzbereiche in Spielen auch weiterhin nicht vorkommen.


----------



## SethWinterstein (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich sagte es schon einmal, es geht nicht darum selbst eine Vergewaltigung auszuüben, sondern das Werkzeug zu benutzen um eine Geschichte zu erzählen. In der Umfrage steht ja auch nicht "Was möchten sie mit ihrem Videospielcharakter gerne mal machen?" sondern "Welche Tabus würden Sie in einem Videospiel brechen?". Tabus brechen und aktiv selbst etwas zutun sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. 

Im übrigen ist es sicherlich kein schlechter Vergleich, weder in Geschichte, noch was Musikrichtungen angeht. Tabus wurden hier gebrochen. Mal die gleichen wie bei Videospielen, nämlich bestimmte Dinge zu zeigen oder zu thematisieren, mal auch einfach nur das Tabu der Wildheit, des Andersartigen. Es sind immer Grenzen die Überschritten wurden, Grenzen welche Gesellschaft oder Staat auferlegt hat und die dann Künstler einfach überschritten. Mal kam dabei Mist raus, mal Meisterwerke. 
Die Geschichte lehrt uns, das die Medien sowenig Grenzen wie möglich haben dürfen, das man sie überschreiten muss um Stagnation zu verhindern und neue/alte/schlummernde Facetten zu zeigen.
Videospiele sind keine mindere Kunstform, sie sind nicht nur zum Spaß haben da. Sie sind vielseitig wie alles andere auch und sie müssen es sein dürfen.

Wer meint das Spiele keine Grenzen überschreiten dürfen, der macht aus Spielen entartete Kunst, denn er spricht ihnen die Möglichkeit ab die gleiche Vielseitigkeit zu zeigen wie es Literatur, Malerei, Musik, Film, Skulpturen und mehr können. Spiele werden damit zu einem bloßen Unterhaltungsprodukt, für nicht mehr nütze als ein paar Moorhühner abzuschießen. Sowas kann man nur als nicht richtig bezeichnen, es ist falsch und ja ich denke es ist völlig gerechtfertigt dann die Bild zu nennen, denn die besitzt ein ähnliches Niveau und ähnlicher Argumentation. Die attackiert und argumentiert ohne zu sehen was vorher war, ignoriert Tatsachen und verdreht, wo sie verdrehen kann.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Ich sagte es schon einmal, es geht nicht darum selbst eine Vergewaltigung auszuüben, sondern das Werkzeug zu benutzen um eine Geschichte zu erzählen. In der Umfrage steht ja auch nicht "Was möchten sie mit ihrem Videospielcharakter gerne mal machen?" sondern "Welche Tabus würden Sie in einem Videospiel brechen?". Tabus brechen und aktiv selbst etwas zutun sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es sicherlich kein schlechter Vergleich, weder in Geschichte, noch was Musikrichtungen angeht. Tabus wurden hier gebrochen. Mal die gleichen wie bei Videospielen, nämlich bestimmte Dinge zu zeigen oder zu thematisieren, mal auch einfach nur das Tabu der Wildheit, des Andersartigen. Es sind immer Grenzen die Überschritten wurden, Grenzen welche Gesellschaft oder Staat auferlegt hat und die dann Künstler einfach überschritten. Mal kam dabei Mist raus, mal Meisterwerke.
> Die Geschichte lehrt uns, das die Medien sowenig Grenzen wie möglich haben dürfen, das man sie überschreiten muss um Stagnation zu verhindern und neue/alte/schlummernde Facetten zu zeigen.
> ...


   100% agree


----------



## TheChicky (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Wer meint das Spiele keine Grenzen überschreiten dürfen, der macht aus Spielen entartete Kunst, denn er spricht ihnen die Möglichkeit ab die gleiche Vielseitigkeit zu zeigen wie es Literatur, Malerei, Musik, Film, Skulpturen und mehr können. Spiele werden damit zu einem bloßen Unterhaltungsprodukt, für nicht mehr nütze als ein paar Moorhühner abzuschießen. Sowas kann man nur als nicht richtig bezeichnen, es ist falsch und ja ich denke es ist völlig gerechtfertigt dann die Bild zu nennen, denn die besitzt ein ähnliches Niveau und ähnlicher Argumentation. Die attackiert und argumentiert ohne zu sehen was vorher war, ignoriert Tatsachen und verdreht, wo sie verdrehen kann.


 
 Ich muss mich allen Ernstes Fragen, wann es diverse Leute hier endlich mal kapieren, dass es einen gewaltigen Unterschied macht, ob ich mir passiv ein Bild anschau, ein Musikstück anhör und einen Film oder ne Skulptur über zB ne Vergewaltigung anseh, oder im Computerspiel AKTIV SELBST VERGEWALTIGE!

 Wenn das wirklich nicht in euren Schädel geht, dann haben wohl wirklich all die Leute recht, die unsere Jugend als empathisch, moralisch und sexuell verwarlost betrachtet und denen es vor der Zukunft graut.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



TheChicky schrieb:


> SethWinterstein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer meint das Spiele keine Grenzen überschreiten dürfen, der macht aus Spielen entartete Kunst, denn er spricht ihnen die Möglichkeit ab die gleiche Vielseitigkeit zu zeigen wie es Literatur, Malerei, Musik, Film, Skulpturen und mehr können. Spiele werden damit zu einem bloßen Unterhaltungsprodukt, für nicht mehr nütze als ein paar Moorhühner abzuschießen. Sowas kann man nur als nicht richtig bezeichnen, es ist falsch und ja ich denke es ist völlig gerechtfertigt dann die Bild zu nennen, denn die besitzt ein ähnliches Niveau und ähnlicher Argumentation. Die attackiert und argumentiert ohne zu sehen was vorher war, ignoriert Tatsachen und verdreht, wo sie verdrehen kann.
> ...


  ich leg dir besonders ans herz den ersten abschnitt des beitrags nochmal zu lesen.niemand will hier irgend jemanden virtuell vergewaltigen.es geht lediglich darum das man auch schockierende elemente einbauen kann um die storry zu unterstreichen(wie in nem film zb).ganz im gegenteil,man kann das ja sogar moralisch korrekt einbauen in dem man dem virtuellen vergewaltiger das handwerk legt(abknallen etc).ich persönlich finde es gut das ich spiele erleben kann die sich von filmen kaum noch unterscheiden.für hohen gewaltgrad oder sonstige dinge gibt es immerhin das usk-siegel. 


 das solche dinge nichts für jugendliche sind,darüber brauchen wir uns nicht streiten.das unterschreib ich natürlich.


----------



## Etienne2 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Normalerweise lese ich ja nur noch die guten (wie auch schlechten) News der PC-Games hier. Irgendeine Unterhaltung braucht man halt am Abend nach einem anstrengenden Tag    
  Ausnahmsweise habe ich die Diskussion hier ein wenig mitverfolgt und mir Gedanken gemacht... eine echt spannende Diskussion.

  Zu meinem Schrecken musste ich feststellen: Ja, ich habe schon Tabus gebrochen. Ich habe in einem Spiel schon aktiv(!) gefoltert. Darum wählte ich in der Umfrage "Foltern".

  SchubiS und alle anderen  "Oh mein Gott, wie könnt ihr nur ... wählen"-Sager: Ihr habt also Dungeon Keeper nicht gespielt? War nämlich das Spiel, wo ich "gefoltert" habe. Also so schlimm ist das Spiel gar nicht. Diese "dummen" Helden hatten halt die Idee, in MEINEN Dungeon einzufallen. Was spricht schon gegen ein wenig foltern? Damals hatte niemand etwas gegen das Spiel. War sogar sehr beliebt. Spielt halt auch eine Rolle, dass es eher ein Fantasy-Setting war und das Foltern nicht wirklich "sichtbar" war. Und vieles andere, dass es im Spiel nicht wirklich als "grausames Foltern" rüberkam... 
  Sollte mir aber jetzt jemand deswegen unterstellen, dass ich gewalttätig oder gefährlich oder asozial oder was auch immer bin - in Ordnung. Soll er es ruhig machen     Ich erlaube mir aber, nur Diagnosen ernst zu nehmen, die auch von Experten stammen   

  Ich muss ein wenig Mitleid mit dem lieben Seth haben. Seth: Du musst es nicht mehrmals schreiben. Ich empfehle dir, es halt besser argumentiert darzubringen. Vor allem da du nicht aktives Ausüben sondern passive Elemente in einem Spiel meinst. Du als Spieler siehst, wie jemand anderes gefoltert, erschossen, etc. wird. Deine / Unsere Meinungsgegner verstehen unter Tabu-brechen wohl was anderes. Deiner Meinung von "künstlerischer Freiheit" ist meiner nicht weit entfernt. Diese "Freiheit" aber immer mit einer gewissen gesellschaftlichen ethischen (Selbst-)Kontrolle verbunden. Ich hoffe, du stimmst mir da zu. Mit zwei deiner Argumenten kann ich aber nicht viel anfangen. Andere Argumente mit Simpsons-Zitate zu begegnen ist nicht argumentieren. Du machst andere lächerlich, erwarte also nicht, dass sie danach deinen Argumenten eher zugetan sind (Ok, ich hab schmunzeln müssen, kenne Simpson gut und dieses Zitat sowieso). Nur so ein Tipp von mir     Ebenfalls ist mir deine Argumentation der direkten Demokratie als Unterdrückung durch die Mehrheit nicht ganz recht. Beruht wohl ein wenig auf Halbwissen von dir, stimmts? Die Schweiz ist 2009 "nur" 13 geworden im Gender Gap Index, direkt nach Deutschland mit Rang 12 (soviel besser seit ihr also auch nicht). Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass die Mehrheit Männer sind? Es gibt mehr Frauen in der Schweiz als Männer. Seit Jahren ist das schon so. Somit müssten gemäss deiner Idee der Überlegenheit der Mehrheit in einer direkten Demokratie wie der Schweiz die Frauen besser gestellt sein. Wieso sind sie es dann nicht? In anderen Europäischen Ländern wird es vermutlich genauso sein mit der
  höheren Frauenanzahl. Männer leben schliesslich gefährlicher, sterben
  früher. Damit du mir glaubst: www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/news/publikationen.Document.128827.pdf 
  Findest du die offiziellen Zahlen vom Bund. Sorry, Dein Argument widerlegt. Bitte um Korrektur deiner Argumentation    

  So, zum Schluss nochmals folgende Anmerkung: So wie es Sebastian formuliert hat, bin ich voll dagegen, solche extrem unmoralische Elemente aktiv in ein Spiel einzubinden. Insbesondere noch in Verbindung mit einer "Belohnung" oder "Erfolg". Aber ein paar verstehen es anders und haben nun mal in dieser anderen "Sicht" eine andere Meinung. Und bitte, bitte, Liebe Leute: Verurteilt nicht andere, nur weil diese etwas anders meinen als ihr.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Ich sagte es schon einmal, es geht nicht darum selbst eine Vergewaltigung auszuüben, sondern das Werkzeug zu benutzen um eine Geschichte zu erzählen. In der Umfrage steht ja auch nicht "Was möchten sie mit ihrem Videospielcharakter gerne mal machen?" sondern "Welche Tabus würden Sie in einem Videospiel brechen?". Tabus brechen und aktiv selbst etwas zutun sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es sicherlich kein schlechter Vergleich, weder in Geschichte, noch was Musikrichtungen angeht. Tabus wurden hier gebrochen. Mal die gleichen wie bei Videospielen, nämlich bestimmte Dinge zu zeigen oder zu thematisieren, mal auch einfach nur das Tabu der Wildheit, des Andersartigen. Es sind immer Grenzen die Überschritten wurden, Grenzen welche Gesellschaft oder Staat auferlegt hat und die dann Künstler einfach überschritten. Mal kam dabei Mist raus, mal Meisterwerke.
> Die Geschichte lehrt uns, das die Medien sowenig Grenzen wie möglich haben dürfen, das man sie überschreiten muss um Stagnation zu verhindern und neue/alte/schlummernde Facetten zu zeigen.
> ...


  
 Ich könnte den ganzen Quatsch auseinandernehmen, aber da fehlt mir im Moment die Lust.


----------



## excitusz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> SethWinterstein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich sagte es schon einmal, es geht nicht darum selbst eine Vergewaltigung auszuüben, sondern das Werkzeug zu benutzen um eine Geschichte zu erzählen. In der Umfrage steht ja auch nicht "Was möchten sie mit ihrem Videospielcharakter gerne mal machen?" sondern "Welche Tabus würden Sie in einem Videospiel brechen?". Tabus brechen und aktiv selbst etwas zutun sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.
> ...


   Und ich beführworten.

  Im Grunde ist die Antwort die ,das jemand der 18 ist selbst darüber entscheiden kann was er tut, Basta aus, Das ist Freiheit , das ist Demokratie. Wir haben gesetze, werden die befolgt ist alles Ok und es gibts kein Gesetz womit Argumentiert wird, warum ein Spiel etwas nicht haben darf, das Nazi Symbole nicht auftauchen dürfen ist finde ich nicht ok meiner meinung nach werden so Fakten in ein Falsches Licht geführt,  im Ausland gibts sowas nich.
  Es wird ja nicht verherrlicht. 

  Bei Brutalen games die verboten werden zb Dea..R..in, ihr wisst, verstehe ich das ganze auch nicht, wer nimmt sich in einem Freien Demokratischen Staat die Frechheit zu sagen, du darfst das nicht haben weil du damit nicht Klar kommst. Oder weil Menschenrechte verletzt werden , ich kenne kein gesetz das für eien virtuelle welt gilt nur die BPJG hat wohl eins erfunden.

  Also so etwas erinnert eher an Diktatur.
 AB18 basta aus, Gefängniss für Leute die diese Spiele an Kinder geben, so muss es sein ! SO ist es auch, etwas harmloser, im gesetz, aber das befolgt wiederum keiner.

  Und kommt nicht mit Amok lauf und gestörte leute !

  Warum wird dann Alkohol und Zigarren nicht Verboten , allei ndadurch gibts noch mehr tote, sogar Passiv tote durch zigarren die nichtmal in der statistic auftauchen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Und das ist weder Kunst noch bekommen wir Helden Fähigkeiten.


----------



## excitusz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Eines vergessen wir aber, etwas was wirklich sich Negativ auf Wirtschaft,Gesellschaft und Psyche auswirkt.
 Was ich nicht verstehe warum so wenig darüber geredet wird ( ach ja Geld)

 Sowas ist nicht meien Art aber ich bin ja erlich.

 WORLD OF WARCRAFT ^^

 Wenn das , wirklich geile, aber sehr gefährliche SPiel nicht ab 18 eingestuft wird bzw die nächste mmorpg.
 Dann gute nacht Deutschland.

 Das ist übrigens mein voller ernst. Wenn ich Kinder haben werde, eines was sie nicht anfassen dürfen solange sie nicht voljährig sind, währe sowas.

 alles andere gehört zur jugend, aber WoW nein es ist ein tolles Spiel, aber nicht für Kinder, das könnte man dann auch Kinderarbeit nennen ^^


----------



## Amanra (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Ich muß euch schon sagen, dass mich diese Umfrage  - unter  Gleichgesinnten, wie ich dachte - ziemlich deprimiert hat. Über 1700 Leute haben abgestimmt und gerade mal 40% sind der Meinung dass extreme Gewalt- und Sexexzesse zu recht Tabus in Games sind. Was das Ganze noch schlimmer macht, ist, dass die Frage personalisiert gestellt wurde - "Welche Tabus würden SIE ! brechen?".

Ich muß wohl oder übel verinnerlichen, dass mein Lieblingshobby von zwei Seiten bedroht wird - einerseits von selbsternannten zensurwütigen Tugendwächtern, die jedes Abenteuer, Strategie- oder Actionspiel verbieten wollen, weil da  "Tötung simuliert" wird. Und anderereits offenbar von Teilen der Gamer-Community selbst, denen virtuell nichts zu mies ist.

Man sollte meinen, es könnte mir egal sein können, was andere spielen wollen. Aber ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht. Wenn die Branche Bedürfnisse bei vielen Spielern feststellt, böse Verhaltensweisen bis hin zum Sadismus virtuell ausleben zu können, wird sie natürlich versuchen, das in Games einzubauen. Und damit würden für mich viele an sich gut gemachte und interessante Games beschmutzt und verdorben werden. 

Blauäugig hätte ich bislang jedem "Killerspiel-Kritiker" entgegengehalten, es gehe Gamern selbstverständlich nicht darum, Grausamkeiten auszuleben, sondern spannende Abenteuer und Action hautnah zu erleben. Was soll ich aber sagen, wenn mir dann so eine Umfrage unter die Nase gehalten wird? 

Insofern ist die USK mein Freund. Sie schützt die Jugend, sie besänftigt (hoffentlich) durch ihre Regeln die radikalen Zensurbefürworter und vielleicht gelingt es ihr auch, die unreifen und bösen Trolle unter euch in Schach zu halten, die letztlich wiederum die Rufe nach Zensur noch lauter werden lassen würden!


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*



Amanra schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen, es könnte mir egal sein können, was andere spielen wollen. Aber ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht. Wenn die Branche Bedürfnisse bei vielen Spielern feststellt, böse Verhaltensweisen bis hin zum Sadismus virtuell ausleben zu können, wird sie natürlich versuchen, das in Games einzubauen. Und damit würden für mich viele an sich gut gemachte und interessante Games beschmutzt und verdorben werden.


 Es gab schon unfassbar brutale und gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, bevor 90% dieser Foren-User auch überhaupt nur ein feuchter Gedanke des eigenen Vaters waren.
 Das Problem ist doch im Grunde die neue Möglichkeit sowas darzustellen. Gewalt uns Sadismus ist keine Erfindung unserer Generation und auch keine Erfindung von Computerspielen.

 Wir leben nur in einer Zeit der großen Verunsicherung und es geht den Menschen (vielen Menschen) nicht gut.
 Da sucht man meisten nach dem leichtesten Weg eine Erklärung zu finden oder Dinge zu verdammen, die man nicht versteht.


----------



## Etienne2 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Amanra: Da ich nicht unter "deine" 40% falle, bin ich automatisch kein Gleichgesinnter? Sondern ein unreifer Troll?
 Würdest du mich kennen, würdest du wohl anders denken...  

 Ganz in Kürze: Ich habe stattdessen Foltern gewählt, weil ich damals Dungeon Keeper gespielt habe. War übrigens von der USK bereits am 12 freigegeben. Auf Wikipedia findest du entsprechende Infos (de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Keeper).

 Ich verabscheue auch exzessive Gewaltdarstellung. Sexszenen in Games braucht es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Ich spiele hier aber nicht den Moral-Apostel. Vor allem stelle ich mich nicht als totaler Unschuldsengel dar. Und vor allem glaube ich nicht, hier "Gleichgesinnte" zu finden. Ich habe vor 3 Jahren schon begriffen, was für ein Niveau in Game-Foren herrscht. Hoffe, du kommst auch irgendwann drauf  

 Noch eine kleine Auflistung von Rollenspielen, wo man Tabus brechen kann:
 - Arcanum (Im Bordel das Schaf auswählen -> Tierquälerei)
 - The Witcher (Im Bordell wo man die Schwester des Ritters sucht... -> "Gruppensex" )
 - Fallout 3 (Atombome zünden. In Megaton hatte es Kinder -> Kinder töten)
 - Dragon Age (Das Geheimnis von ... bewahren indem man einen "Unschuldigen" tötet)

 So, wünsch allen ein schönes 2010


----------



## Amanra (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Selbstmord, Folter, Vergewaltigung: Tabus und wie weit Videospiele gehen dürfen*

Hallo Etienne, 

nein ich glaube nicht, dass du ein Troll bist ... schon von Deinen Posting her nicht. 
Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass du Folter hättest ankeuzen müssen, weil Du Dungeon Keeper,  freigegeben ab 12, gespielt hast. 
Der Tenor des Artikels ging schon deutlich in die wirklich schlimme Richtung  - jemanden aktiv und realitätsnah quälen .. nicht angedeutet oder gar parodistisch.

Als totalen Unschuldsengel will ich mich natürlich auch nicht hinstellen -  schließlich spiele ich wahnsinnig gerne Rollen- & Strategiespiele, wo man mir hinreiben könnte, das es hier auch um persönliche Gewalt und Krieg geht.
Ich weiß auch, das Tabus bereits jetzt ausgelotet werden und habe damit auch immer wieder zu kämpfen. So würde ich Fallout 3 in der uncut Version nicht  spielen wollen und ich würde es auch nicht spielen, wenn ich Megaton per Atombombe hochjagen MÜSSTE. 
Aber da ist auch schon der Punkt - ich fände es furchtbar, wenn ich an sich so toll gemachte Spiele wie Fallout nicht mehr spielen könnte, weils nur noch ultrabrutal gemacht ist oder ich zu bösen Handlungsweisen gezwungen werde, um überhaupt weiterspielen zu können.
Ich schaudere auch vor dem in dem Artikel angesprochenen Gedanken zurück, dass irgendwann vielleicht  in manche Spiele Möglichkeiten eingebaut werden, die Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder und Sadisten anlocken, weil sie sich da virtuell austoben können. Ich denke, solche Entwicklungen darf es nicht geben - das würde unserem Hobby den Boden wegziehen!


----------

